# Verwarnung Ohne Etwas Zu Machen



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Folgende Situation.

Ich wollte von einem gebannten Account die Gilde übernehmen, weil der Gildenmeister ja gebannt wurde.

Ich habe folgendes mit einem GM geschrieben:


[06/02/08]14:29[DerGM]: Grüß dich meinChar! Mein Name ist Gamemaster DerGM. Entschuldige bitte die Störung. Hast du einen Moment Zeit, mit mir über deine Frage zu sprechen?
14:29[meinChar]: ja klar
14:29[meinChar]: folgendes
14:29[DerGM]: Wunderbar, danke dir.
14:30[meinChar]: Der account meines Besten Freundes wurde gebannt. Und dort war auch Gildenmeister einer Gilde
14:30[meinChar]: was wird nun aus der Gilde
14:30[meinChar]: kannst du dich in diesen Accout einloggen und mich zum gildenmeister machen
14:31[meinChar]: kann die Acout daten etc geben
14:31[DerGM]: Einen Moment bitte.
14:31[meinChar]: ok ich warte
14:32[DerGM]: Um einen anderen Spieler zum Gildenmeister zu ernennen,muss der alte Gildenmeister erst 30 Tage inaktiv sein. Erst dann kann sich ein neuer Gildenmeister bei uns bewerben und ernannt werden.
14:33[meinChar]: hmm. Ich bin aber nicht der gleiche Spieler
14:33[meinChar]: habe aber alle Accout Daten. Sicherheitsabfrage etc
14:33[meinChar]: Ist halt Account von meinem besten Freund
14:33[meinChar]: Und ihn für 3 min unbannen geht auch nicht oder?
14:34[DerGM]: meinChar, du weißt , dass die teilung eines Accounts eine Sperrung nach sich ziehen kann, für beide?
14:34[meinChar]: Ich teile den Account ja nicht
14:34[meinChar]: Das hier ist mein Account und da ist kein andere Dran
14:34[DerGM]: Du hast seine Daten.
14:34[meinChar]: geht halt nur um die Gilde
14:34[DerGM]: ich werde es mal bei einer verwarnung belassen.
14:34[meinChar]: Er sitzt neben mir
14:34[meinChar]: Lol
14:35[DerGM]: Bezüglich der Gilde gab ich dir ja bereits eine Wisung.
14:35[DerGM]: Weisung.
14:35[meinChar]: Naja also noch 20 Tage warten
14:35[meinChar]: Naja ok
14:35[DerGM]: Da gibt es leider nichts zu lachen, wer gegen die Richtlinien handelt, muss mti den Konsequenzen rechnen. ;I
14:35[DerGM]: Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun meinChar?
14:35[meinChar]: Ich befolge doch die Richtlinien
14:35[meinChar]: Ich habe meinen Account nie geteilt
14:36[meinChar]: und werde es auch nicht
14:36[DerGM]: Gut zu hören.
14:36[meinChar]: Mein Bester Freund hat mich nur gebeten mich um die Gilde zu kümmern
14:36[meinChar]: mehr nicht
14:36[meinChar]: er hat weder meine zugangsdaten noch sonst etwas
14:36[meinChar]: ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT
14:37[DerGM]: Na, dann ist ja gut.
14:37[meinChar]: Und wenn er neben mir sitzt dann werde ich hier wohl seine Daten eingeben können
14:37[meinChar]: bzw er macht das
14:37[DerGM]: Also, dann meinChar.
14:37[meinChar]: 20 Tage warten
14:37[meinChar]: schon klar
14:37[DerGM]: Melde dich wieder, wenn die frist abgelaufen ist, mehr kann ich nicht raten.
14:37[meinChar]: nicht raten?
14:37[meinChar]: aso
14:37[meinChar]: ok
14:37[DerGM]: smile.gif
14:38[meinChar]: naja schönen Tag noch
14:38[meinChar]: bis in 20 Tagen
14:38[DerGM]: Danke. Den wünsche ich dir auch meinChar, und dennoch viel Spaß weiterhin!
14:38[meinChar]: jopp
14:38[meinChar]: ohne meinen Account zu teilen :-P
14:39[meinChar]: Btw wir können uns gerne einen Account teilen :-P Gm Rechte sind schon was feines.....
14:39[meinChar]: SCHERZ
14:39[meinChar]: Bevor du das falsch verstehst



10min später. Ihr Account wurde wegen Accountteilung verwarnt.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juni 2008)

ehm joa und jetzt?

richtige Handlung vom GM selberschuld wen du dich si verplapperst^^

mfg


----------



## Megamage (2. Juni 2008)

OMFG wie lange für immer?
Du armer rede mit Blizz das ist doch schlimm scheiss GM's


----------



## Aplizzier (2. Juni 2008)

LOL ?? Ich finde das ne pure dreißtigkeit ( wenns richtig geschrieben ist ) vom gm. Was soll das denn bitte. Du hast doch gesagt ihr teilt denn Account net. Bzw er hat deine Daten nicht!! Wie behindert isn das . Also ich krieg da soooon hals ey

Kann mir jeder sagen was er will aber ihr seid vorallem noch RL Freunde und dann so ne gequirlte ..... grrrrrr


----------



## Existence@Horde (2. Juni 2008)

Steht in irgend einer Richtlinie dass man sich seinen Account nicht teilen DARF? Wenn ja kann die mal wer posten? In den Tips die am Ladescreen immer kommen steht ja auch schonmal: Wenn man sich einen Account mit anderen Personen teil, besteht immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
Das bedeutet ja nicht dass man es nicht darf, nur lediglich, dass man aufpassn soll


----------



## Nevad (2. Juni 2008)

Du hast ihm gesagt,dass du mit dem Account von deinem Kumpel spielen kannst und seine Accountdaten hast?Dumm!
Und einen "mächtigen" Menschen so zu nerven und vollzuspamen ist auch nicht gut.Ich gebe dir einen Rat:Achte darauf,wie du mit wem kommunizierst.Wenn du was falsches sagst geht es meistens nach hinten los,auch wenn es nur ein Scherz war.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juni 2008)

rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D


----------



## Camô (2. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn mans nicht besser wüsste, könnte man denken Gm's sind Roboter, die auf vorgerfertigte Antworten zurückgreifen und deswegen auch keinen Humor verstehen. Ist aber ein sehr gutes Beispiel GM's grundsätzlich in Ruhe zu lassen, denn seitdem ich WoW vor gut 1 Jahr angefangen habe, konnte ich nie Hilfe erwarten, egal in was für einer Situation.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm joa und jetzt?
> 
> richtige Handlung vom GM selberschuld wen du dich si verplapperst^^
> 
> mfg



seh ich auch so

hallo natsumee dachte immer du wärst nur mittwochs da


----------



## Valinar (2. Juni 2008)

Tja irgendwie selbst schuld.
Natürlich steht in den Richtlinien das man den Acc nicht mit jemand anderen teilen darf.
Hättest du halt anders formulieren müssen oder besser garnicht gesagt.


----------



## Pro_noob (2. Juni 2008)

was heißt den verwarnt? ist er gesperrt oder nicht?

ansonsten sagte er ja, dass er dir eine verwarnung gibt wegen accountteilung und meiner meinung nach ist das vollkommen legitim den nur weil du jetz nicht mit dem account von deinem freund spielst heißt das nicht das du das nie tun wirst 

Edit: Außerdem sieht die aussage das dein freund neben dir sitzt sehr nach einer Ausrede aus und wirkt der verwarnung nicht entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!


----------



## Arben (2. Juni 2008)

Der GM hat zu 100 % richtig gehandelt...

Wenn du sonen Dünnpfiff verzapfst, bereitwillig zugibst das du einen Account teilst (Ich kenne seine Daten... lol?), und dann auch noch erzählst sein Account sei gebannt worden... Tja.

Btw. bist du lediglich verwarnt worden. Und den GM so zu spammen halte ich auch für etwas unangemessen. Generell wirkt deine ganze Art etwas unsymphatisch und infantil. Der hätte dich auch einfach komplett bannen können, wegen beleidigung.

mfg


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Der GM hat zu 100 % richtig gehandelt...
> 
> Wenn du sonen Dünnpfiff verzapfst, bereitwillig zugibst das du einen Account teilst (Ich kenne seine Daten... lol?), und dann auch noch erzählst sein Account sei gebannt worden... Tja.
> 
> ...



richtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (2. Juni 2008)

sry aber hardcore selfpwned inc?^^


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!



Und das soll dir ein GM WARUM genau glauben? Von uns hier mal ganz abgesehen? Wär ich an seiner Stelle gewesen hätt ich mir auch nur gedacht: "Jaja, das sagt man dann so, wenn man sich verplappert hat..."

Sei froh, dass er dich nicht direkt gebannt hat. Wenn man schon dumm genug ist und ihm das auf die Nase bindet - selbst Schuld.


----------



## Valinar (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!



Ohh man natürlich verstehen wir es auch der GM hat es verstanden.
Man darf aber keinen anderen die ACC daten geben egal ob er dein bester freund ist.
Der GM musste nach den richtlinien handeln...gegen die du und dein freund verstoßen haben.
Hättest du sowas garnicht erwähnt wäre es nicht passiert.


----------



## Syriora (2. Juni 2008)

Ja lol, wenn ich denen erzähle, ich hab ne Bot-Software neben mir liegen, ich benutze sie aber nicht, bannen die dann auch? 

Ich könnt denen jeden Mist erzählen und die würden sofort dafür bannen, was ein Schwachsinn.

Die sollen erstmal belegen, dass da was vorgefallen ist, dann können sie verwarnen und bannen oder wie auch immer.

Solang er nicht eindeutig nachweisen kann, dass da überhaupt was war, würde ich mich als GM mal ganz dezent zurück halten 
und das wie sie es so oft tun, an die technische Abteilung weitergeben, dies überprüfen können.

Blizzard betreibt eine dämliche Firmen-Politik, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Da weiß die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte Hand tut und so weiter und jeder erzählt was anderes.

Da kann man echt nur den Kopf über Blizzard den Kopf schütteln, zumindest was die Verwarnung anbelangt.



> ansonsten sagte er ja, dass er dir eine verwarnung gibt wegen accountteilung und meiner meinung nach ist das vollkommen legitim den nur weil du jetz nicht mit dem account von deinem freund spielst heißt das nicht das du das nie tun wirst



Nur weil du jetzt keine Waffe hast, heißt das nicht, dass du später niemanden umbringen wirst, deswegen verhafte ich dich jetzt schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur ums mal anzustoßen.



Valinar schrieb:


> Ohh man natürlich verstehen wir es auch der GM hat es verstanden.
> Man darf aber keinen anderen die ACC daten geben egal ob er dein bester freund ist.
> Der GM musste nach den richtlinien handeln...gegen die du und dein freund verstoßen haben.
> Hättest du sowas garnicht erwähnt wäre es nicht passiert.



Kann der GM sicher sein, dass sie auch wirklich verstoßen haben? 
Nein kann er nicht. Wenn er de facto nen Accshare nachweisen könnte, wärs verständlich, aber so ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Fungor (2. Juni 2008)

> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!




Weder wir jetzt noch der GM damals, können richen ob dein Freund wirklich neben dir sitzt. Ich kann ja auch schreiben das neben mir 2 scharfe blondinen sitzen, die ihr unbedingt mal sehen solltet. Aber weißt du jetzt, ob das der Warheit entspricht?! Meiner meinung nach hat der GM richtig gehandelt. Sie haben auchn nur ihre Vorschrifften und Richtlinien. An die müssen sie sich genauso halten wie alle andern. Sonst kähmen ja dauernt Leute mit Sonderwünsche.

Und ich persönlich kann mich auch nicht über GM´s beschweren. Bis jetzt konnten sie mir immer weiter helfen wenn irgenwas anlag.

Grüße


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2008)

Du hast wenigstens einen getroffen der motiviert war!^^

Seit 4 Tagen seh ich nen Jäger in der Brennenden Steppe stundenlang farmen, läßt Kisten stehen, läuft stäääändig im Kreis!! Zweimal hab ich das schon gemeldet. Einmal als Off-Ticket mit der Nachricht "Herzlichen Dank wir kümmern uns drum" und einmal direkt bei nem GM "Ich werde mich sofort der Sache annehmen".

Und was ist passiert? Wenn ihm nicht der Strom ausging so farmt er auch heute noch....... 

Es kommt wohl auch immer drauf an was man für einen GM erwischt. In deinem Fall wars halt blöd formuliert mit "Ich hab seine Daten". 

Aber ein intelligenter Mensch macht keinen Fehler zweimal! ;-)


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!



bist du mit deinem besten Freund verheiratet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann darfst ihm die Accountdaten veraten ;D


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Juni 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Blizzard betreibt eine dämliche Firmen-Politik, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Da weiß die linke Hand nicht, was die rechte Hand tut und so weiter und jeder erzählt was anderes.



Obwohl das im Prinzip stimmt, in diesem Falle war die Reation ausnahmsweise mal gerechtfertigt. Für Dumm verkaufen lassen müssen sich GMs auch nicht.



> Kann der GM sicher sein, dass sie auch wirklich verstoßen haben?
> Nein kann er nicht. Wenn er de facto nen Accshare nachweisen könnte, wärs verständlich, aber so ganz sicher nicht.



Und genau deswegen gabs nur ne Verwarnung und nicht direkt nen Ban.


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Er sitzt neben mir. Er würde seine Accountdaten eingeben, falls die von nöten wären. Um zu bestimmen, dass der Gildenmeister geändert wird


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> 14:33[Bankundah]: habe aber alle Accout Daten. Sicherheitsabfrage etc



das hört sich aber ganz nach accountteilung an

dann hättest du gleich schreiben sollen mein freund sitzt neben mir der kann dir die daten geben, weil so denkt sich jeder ja text abgeschickt nochmal gelesen und dann schnell, da man ja gemerkt hat scheiße das darf ich ja gar nicht schreiben weil verboten, geschrieben das der freund nebendran hockt


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Er sitzt neben mir. Er würde seine Accountdaten eingeben, falls die von nöten wären. Um zu bestimmen, dass der Gildenmeister geändert wird



achja, warum wurde dein "bester freund" eigentlich gebannt ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Er sitzt neben mir. Er würde seine Accountdaten eingeben, falls die von nöten wären. Um zu bestimmen, dass der Gildenmeister geändert wird



Merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass das keinen Unterschied macht? Wenn er seine Acc-Daten weitergibt, dann Ban - selbst wenn er sie an einen GM weitergibt. Sowas überhaupt zu erwägen zeugt schon von massiver Naivität. Nicht umsonst wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Daten NIEMALS und in keinem Fall weitergeben darf und auch von Blizzard-Personal niemals danach gefragt werden wird. Das verbieten deren Richtlinien, die zum Schutze der Spieler aufgestellt wurden.


----------



## woggly4 (2. Juni 2008)

Selbst schuld - was sagst du dem auch, dass du die Acc-Daten hast? Der GM hat in meinen Augen vollkommen richtig gehandelt (weil eben in den Richtlinien steht, dass Account-Daten teilen verboten ist - ob diese Richtlinie Sinn macht tut ja hier nun nicht zu Sache... Fakt ist einfach, dass der GM den Richtlinien nach richtig gehandelt hat.)


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so
> 
> hallo natsumee dachte immer du wärst nur mittwochs da



ne sicher net bin immer da wen ich am arbeiten bin^^

ehm sry ich meine was dran so schlimm wen du ne verwarnung kriegst wurdest ja auch net gebannt oder?

und das mit dienem freund bsit selberschuld du hast erwähnt du kennst seine Daten naja grund eure acc zu bannen (eigendlich) und wne er dein bester freund ist und du in seiner gilde bist denke ich mal du bsit offie und wen du das bsit für was brauchst du den bitte gildenmeister??

und an deinem freund *HAHA*^^

mfg


----------



## Oly78 (2. Juni 2008)

Erst denken, dann reden /schreiben ....

Evt. wärs angenehmer verlaufen du hättest Dich bei dem GM erstmal nach der Vorgehensweise erkundigt !?!

Warum den erstmal sinnlos mit allem zutexten, was erstmal uninteressant ist.

-> Frage an GM:  Der Account eines guten Freundes wurde gebannt. Dieser ist Gildenleiter und bittet mich nun diese Aufgabe zu übernhmen. Ist dies möglich?

Alles weiter Abwarten. Gibt auch son nettes Sprichwort: Reden ist silber, schweigen ist gold.....



P.S.: Selber schuld, den Verdacht des Accountsharing muss sich ja aufdrängen, einer Verwarnung ist vollkommen ok, härtere Massnahmen natürlich vorerst nicht.


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Juni 2008)

Dummheit muss bestraft werden.


----------



## Spy123 (2. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D



dito xD

einfach nur selbst schuld


----------



## Natureclaw (2. Juni 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Ja lol, wenn ich denen erzähle, ich hab ne Bot-Software neben mir liegen, ich benutze sie aber nicht, bannen die dann auch?
> 
> Ich könnt denen jeden Mist erzählen und die würden sofort dafür bannen, was ein Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...



Wozu großartig überprüfen, der GM hat ein Geständniss aus erster Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alles, was du wegen Acc Daten geschrieben hast, war einfach überflüssig. Die GMs brauchen diese Daten nicht, um mit deinem Account was anzustellen "^^ Naja selfowned und so.
Der GM hatte aber Nachsicht, er hat dich ja nur verwarnt ^^ Wenn er nicht die Situation bedacht hätte, wärst du net so leicht davongekommen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne sicher net bin immer da wen ich am arbeiten bin^^



ah also so motiviert wie ich es bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (2. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D



/sign (Du, nicht der GM)

Soetwas erwähnrt man doch nicht...


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

lol und dann noch rumheulen

man darf seine acc daten nicht weitergeben,es sei denn ihr seid verwandt oder verheiratet


----------



## Blutilein (2. Juni 2008)

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich dem einfach sagen, er solls erstmal beweisen. Ich kann ja auch erzählen, dass ich den getötet habe, trotzdem muss nochmal nachgeforscht werden. Mach Ticket auf und geig ihnen die Meinung, aber überleg dir diesmal besser was du auf welche Weise schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuQer (2. Juni 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Ja lol, wenn ich denen erzähle, ich hab ne Bot-Software neben mir liegen, ich benutze sie aber nicht, bannen die dann auch?
> 
> Ich könnt denen jeden Mist erzählen und die würden sofort dafür bannen, was ein Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...





so, du wirst von der polizeit angehalten, die fragen dich ob du drogen genommen hast, und du sagst nein, die liegen alle noch zuhause auf meinem schreibtisch, meinse die sagen dan achso, ok, dann belassen wir es dabei?

der gm hat richtig gehandelt, und da er versucht hat, sich auf dem acc eines andere einzuloggen, ist es ein verstoß und kann auch sofort mit bann gehandelt werden.

demnächst lieber die klappe halten, und die 30 tage wartezeit akzeptieren.


----------



## tschilpi (2. Juni 2008)

GMs sind dazu programmiert, Richtlinien zu befolgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn es leider unmoralisch ist...

Dagegen tun kannst du jedenfalls nichts.
Aber ich geb dir schon recht, toll ist das nicht.


----------



## Boddakiller (2. Juni 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: selber Schuld.


----------



## Fiddi (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Folgende Situation.
> 
> Ich wollte von einem gebannten Account die Gilde übernehmen, weil der Gildenmeister ja gebannt wurde.
> 
> ...




Ehm kann es sein das du selber dein bester freund bist? bzw warum wurden dein chars aus deiner signatur gebannt und warum die von deinem kumpel vor 10 tagen?

Tja da du halt die Acc Daten deines kumpels hast drängt sich ja einem GM der accsharing verdacht auf. Ist er deshalb vieleicht gebannt worden wegen accsharing?

MFG Fiddi


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Juni 2008)

Also der gute Freund von nem Kumpel der hier neben mir sitzt sagt dass die Verwarnung ok ist....wenn man so intelligent ist und im GM Whisper zugibt die Accountdaten von jemand anders zu haben ;-)

Und für die ganzen Leute deren Arena Partner zu Unrecht wegen Botting gesperrt wurde. Auch beim Ändern des Arena Team Leaders gibts ne Wartezeit. Einfach die Zeit abwarten, Ticket - lieber GM bitte mach neuen Leader, brav Danke sagen und das wars...


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Ehm kann es sein das du selber dein bester freund bist? bzw warum wurden dein chars aus deiner signatur gebannt und warum die von deinem kumpel vor 10 tagen?
> 
> Tja da du halt die Acc Daten deines kumpels hast drängt sich ja einem GM der accsharing verdacht auf. Ist er deshalb vieleicht gebannt worden wegen accsharing?
> 
> MFG Fiddi




Nein ich bin nicht mein Bester Freund !!! Mein Account ist halt gebannt. Gründe dafür sind mit auch schleierhaft aber naja. Blizz halt.


----------



## Nershul (2. Juni 2008)

Was soll man DAZU schon groß sagen!? 

Dummheit wird eben bestraft, von dem, nennen wir es mal freundlich, Gesülze ganz zu schweigen... 

Konsequenz vom GM war absolut korrekt. Nachdenken, dann erst schreiben, hat schon vielen geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juni 2008)

Achja was mir gerade einfällt, ich würde mal an deiner Stelle die TIPPS und TRICKS von WoW einschalten
da ist ein recht brauchbarer Tipp:

Ein Gamemaster würde euch nie nach dem Passwort fragen. ;D


----------



## The Future (2. Juni 2008)

Also um mal Klartext zu reden wenn dir danach ist kannst du deinen account mit der welt teilen solange die keinen bot powerleveling Goldkauf oder sonstiges bei deinem account benutzen das teilen eines accounts ist auf eigene gefahr und er darf dich nicht bannen geschweige denn verwarnen nur weil dein freund seine account daten dir gibt anders wäre es du oder er hackt sich in einem fremden account oder er bei dir oder du bei ihm ansonsten hast du das recht jeden dir frei belieben account zu benutzen den du willst solange dort nicht ein bot oder anderes benutzt oder gehackt ist oder der Spieler der den account hat das garnicht wollte sollte ich als Beispiel dir meinen account geben oder du mir deinen haben wir solange das recht bis einer von uns sagt das er es nicht mehr möchte.


----------



## Elessor (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht mein Bester Freund !!! Mein Account ist halt gebannt. Gründe dafür sind mit auch schleierhaft aber naja. Blizz halt.




is klar...
warum wurde denn dein freund gebannt? und sag doch bitte mal was der gm gesagt hat warum er deinen acc gebannt hat...sonst weiß man ja nich worüber man spricht


ach ja, und die verwarnung hast du leider dir selbst zuzuschreiben. selbst wenn du niemals seine daten eingibst, die accdaten von nem freund zu haben, der auch noch selbst gebannt wurde (wegen?) reicht locker aus um ne verwarnung auszusprechen. auch wenn du nie den acc geteilt hast! abgesehen davon, ne verwarnung is ja nix, kannst ja weitermachen, wenn du nich auffällst...und dein bann, der interessiert mich wirklich. "Mein Account ist halt gebannt. Gründe dafür sind mit auch schleierhaft aber naja. Blizz halt." hört sich irgendwie schwer nach trotzphase nach erwischt an...oder hast du zu viel rumgestänkert bei blizz und sie sind dir wegen was anderem draufgekommen?

wer weiß, vielleicht bist du ja der jäger von oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grüße,
elessor

ps.: versteh mich nich falsch, ich kann dich schon verstehen, aber wenns keine folgen hat, dann kann man doch auchmal ne blöde richtlinie halt richtlinie sein lassen... wenn man da aufmuckt, kann man nur auf den deckel bekommen...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also um mal Klartext zu reden wenn dir danach ist kannst du deinen account mit der welt teilen solange die keinen bot powerleveling Goldkauf oder sonstiges bei deinem account benutzen das teilen eines accounts ist auf eigene gefahr und er darf dich nicht bannen geschweige denn verwarnen nur weil dein freund seine account daten dir gibt anders wäre es du oder er hackt sich in einem fremden account oder er bei dir oder du bei ihm ansonsten hast du das recht jeden dir frei belieben account zu benutzen den du willst solange dort nicht ein bot oder anderes benutzt oder gehackt ist oder der Spieler der den account hat das garnicht wollte sollte ich als Beispiel dir meinen account geben oder du mir deinen haben wir solange das recht bis einer von uns sagt das er es nicht mehr möchte.



Sagt dir der Spruch "ohne Punkt und Komma" etwas? Man wird ja wahnsinnig wenn man diesen Monstersatz ohne Luftholen lesen soll ^^ Aber ich würde dir an der Stelle einfach mal ein Jein zuwerfen. Klar kannst du Accountsharing solange betreiben wie du Bock hast, aber flenn dann bitte nicht rum wenn dein Account dicht gemacht wird. Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Steht auch in meiner Sigantur warum mein Account gebannt wurde. 
Speedhacking mit einem LVL1 Char in WSG. Ist gar nicht mach bar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elessor (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Steht auch in meiner Sigantur warum mein Account gebannt wurde.
> Speedhacking mit einem LVL1 Char in WSG. Ist gar nicht mach bar!!!!!!!!!



wenn du nichts gemacht hast wirst du auch nicht gebanned ganz einfach


----------



## Osaic (2. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat, aber es ist imho so:

Der GM darf den Account von ihm NICHT verwarnen. Grund: Dieser Account wurde nicht geshared (nach Aussagen des Spielers), sondern nur der bereits Gebannte.

>> Accountsperrung des bereits gebannten Accounts.


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> wenn du nichts gemacht hast wirst du auch nicht gebanned ganz einfach




Ich warte ja immer noch auf Antwort. 
Ähmm nur zur Info es wurde sehr sehr viele Accounts fälschlicher Weise gebannt.


----------



## Rojan (2. Juni 2008)

hahahahaha


selfowned :>


----------



## Bloodflowers (2. Juni 2008)

> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!



Das ist ja schon fast so ein gutes Argument wie "Ich habe keine Third Party Programme benutzt ich kann euch einen Screen von meinem Desktop schicken"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (2. Juni 2008)

Selbst verschuldet?

Naja, wie man es nimmt. Gamemaster sind wie... naja, Polisten oder Juristen zum Beispiel. Man weiß schon, bevor man ein Gespräch mit ihnen beginnt, dass sie einen nicht verstehen werden oder nicht verstehen wollen. Also überlegt man sich genau, was man zu ihnen sagt. Je weniger, desto besser.

Die Reaktion war vorhersagbar, deshalb hätte man wohl besser nichts in der Art gesagt. Richtig wird sie dadurch noch lange nicht. Für mich geht das Verhalten des GM ganz stark in Richtung Konrinthenkackerei. Auch wenn die AGB die Verwarnung hergeben - in diesem Fall ist ihre Anwendung schlicht und ergreifend Unfug.


----------



## Elessor (2. Juni 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Selbst verschuldet?
> 
> Naja, wie man es nimmt. Gamemaster sind wie... naja, Polisten oder Juristen zum Beispiel. Man weiß schon, bevor man ein Gespräch mit ihnen beginnt, dass sie einen nicht verstehen werden oder nicht verstehen wollen. Also überlegt man sich genau, was man zu ihnen sagt. Je weniger, desto besser.
> 
> Die Reaktion war vorhersagbar, deshalb hätte man wohl besser nichts in der Art gesagt. Richtig wird sie dadurch noch lange nicht. Für mich geht das Verhalten des GM ganz stark in Richtung Konrinthenkackerei. Auch wenn die AGB die Verwarnung hergeben - in diesem Fall ist ihre Anwendung schlicht und ergreifend Unfug.




unfug hin oder her (dem stimme ich zu) man kann den unfug auch einfach unfug sein lassen udnw eitermachen, ohne n thread dazu zu erstellen... er wurde ja nich gebanned sonder nur verwarnt.

@ Kite-X

da hast du recht, es gibt einige zu unrecht gebannte accounts...aber du hast immernoch ned gesagt, warum dein freund gebannt wurde^^


----------



## Finel (2. Juni 2008)

Pwned. 
Sag niemals etwas, was auch gegen dich verwendet werden kann, selbst wenn man es falsch verstehen könnte und wenn du es trotzdem unbedingt loswerden willst, formulier es wenigstens so, dass es keiner mißverstehen KANN. Dass der GM so reagiert hat..., schwer zu sagen, vielleicht übertrieben, vielleicht auch berechtigt, vielleicht auch Haarspalterei...


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (2. Juni 2008)

Gm verarschen Ftw!!!! 
Nimm dir nen Dudu schrieb nen Gm an und frage in anch Affenformen oder Pinguin formen hauptsache Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screeeam (2. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Steht auch in meiner Sigantur warum mein Account gebannt wurde.
> Speedhacking mit einem LVL1 Char in WSG. Ist gar nicht mach bar!!!!!!!!!


Seltsam, in deinem ersten Post schreibst du, dass ein anderer Account (der deines Freundes) gebannt wurde. In diesem Post schreibst du, dass DEIN Account gebannt ist. Kanns nicht doch sein, dass beide Accounts dir gehören? Egal .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GM hat dich verwarnt, weil du nicht nur die Logindaten des zweiten Accounts hattest, sondern auch die Sicherheitsfrage. Er hatte halt den begründeten Verdacht, dass einer der beiden Accounts, ein Ebayaccount ist, denn die Sicherheitsfrage von dem Account deines "Freundes", brauchst du für überhaupt nichts. Der GM hat auch erst angefangen von einer Verwarnung zu sprechen, wie du gesagt hast, dass du seine Sicherheitsfrage hast. Im schlechtesten Fall hätte er auch deinen Account vorrübergehend sperren können und sich von dir eine Kopie eines Lichtbildausweises schicken lassen, um zu prüfen ob das überhaupt dein Account ist.

Alles in allem war es allein dein Fehler, denn ein GM benötigt keine Logindaten um sich bei einem Account einzuloggen. Hättest du nichts von den Logindaten erwähnt, hättest du keine Verwarnung bekommen.


----------



## Keleron (2. Juni 2008)

gm's sind und bleiben komisch... wenn du auch nur eine Hilfestellung von einem GM bekomen solltest (oder sonst jemand hier)würde ich gerne davon per PM erfahren.. p.s. nen farmbot melden oder nen bug melden gilt nicht.


----------



## Geronimus (2. Juni 2008)

ich schätze mal das blizzard davon ausgeht das ein wow spieler keine freunde hat oder haben kann/darf...kann ja sein das man in frankreich mit dem wort oder dem begriff "freund" oder "freundschaft" nichts anfangen kann...so wie ein eskimo sicher mit dem wort "tiefkühltruhe" oder "gieskanne" nichts anfangen kann^^...dafür sind die franzosen 3ter im atombomben testen und haben das Mururoa atoll für die nächsten 10mill. jahren verstrahlt...ist ja auch was^^


----------



## alexaner666 (2. Juni 2008)

> ehm joa und jetzt?
> 
> richtige Handlung vom GM selberschuld wen du dich si verplapperst^^


nö.
Der Gm hat kein Recht dazu.
Ich kann mich ja auch vors Polizeirevier stellen und Andeutungen machen, ich würde demnächst nen Bankraub planen.
Da kann die Polizei genausowenig machen.

Ich ziehe das Facit--->Scheiß GM.


----------



## rushiflauschi (2. Juni 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmh... wenn ich mir die Liste deiner gebannten Chars angucke, stellt sich mir folgende Frage: WARUM hast du so viele gebannte Chars??? Waren das alles böse GM`s? Du hast nüscht gemacht un die ham dir willkürlich die Chars gebannt? Da ein GM Zugriff auf all deine Daten hat, wird er sich wohl seinen Teil gedacht haben. Und zu der Sache mit: Ich teile meinen Acc net, der sitzt neben mir... LOL das grenzt ja wohl an Wahnsinn, sowas nem GM zu erzählen xD

Naja... schönen Tag noch und.... BENIMM DICH LIEBER IN ZUKUNFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (2. Juni 2008)

Existence@Horde schrieb:


> Steht in irgend einer Richtlinie dass man sich seinen Account nicht teilen DARF?



Ja, und Du "unterschreibst" es bei jedem Patch.


----------



## Eltroon (2. Juni 2008)

tja kann ich nur sagen selber schuld warum schreibste auch sowas am ende zu nem gm?


----------



## grünhaupt (2. Juni 2008)

auf das muss ich einfach antworten,

wie ........, ........, ......, muss man sein, einem GM mehrmals indirekt sagen, dass man den Account teilt. An der Stelle des GM hätte ich dir einen Bann gegeben. 

Meine Meinung!!

Ich hoffe nur, du wirst nie, wirklich nie mehr, ein solches Gespräch mit einem GM führen.

Ich kann die Reaktion des GM jedenfalls nachvollziehen.

mfg Grüni

Du kannst eine eigene Meinung haben, solange sie mit meiner übereinstimmt!!


----------



## yilmo (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich sag mal so,nicht alle GM's sind scheisse,ich hab auch mal mit einem ganz cool gesprochen und er hat nicht seine ultracoolen1337 binds rausgehaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2008)

das beweist mir wieder einmal das blizzards gms manchmal echte hirnis sind, sry aber das tut schon fast weh


----------



## airace (2. Juni 2008)

naja manche sind ganz nett hatte aber da haste schon recht ein großteil sind echte hirnis


----------



## Âlidâri (2. Juni 2008)

Kann sich bitte ein Mod wegen namecalling einschalten oder du die Namen wegmachen bevor es noch mehr Stress gibt? danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sonst steht soar beim Login dass das Teilen von Accs nicht verboten ist sondern ein Sicherheitsrisiko beinhaltet weil der acc geklaut werden kann, wenn er neben dir sizt und du seine Daten eingeben kannst oder er ist daran ja nichts geteilt über den GM würde ich mich aber so richtig beschwern.

EDIT: Selbst wenn er der Account von seinem Freund wäre...also er sein Freund wäre, seit wann ist es verboten wenn man gebannt wurde sich nen neuen Account zu kaufen? In dem Fall wäre es ja auch kein teilen wenn ers ja selbst wäre! Und mal ehrlich, wenn man meinen Account für immer bannt, dann gebe ich meinem besten Kumpel wenn er will auch meine accountdaten die bringen ja immerhin absolut garnichts mehr oder?!?! Was ist bitte daran account teilen wenn jmd die Daten meines Accounts weiß auf dem man mit Passwort die selben Zugriffe hat wie ohne PW? Absoluter Schwachsinn was viele sowie der kleinkarierte haarspaltende "dumme" GM da geliefert haben.


----------



## Ally 4 Life (2. Juni 2008)

Du hast ihm gesagt,dass du mit dem Account von deinem Kumpel spielen kannst und seine Accountdaten hast?Dumm!
Und einen "mächtigen" Menschen so zu nerven und vollzuspamen ist auch nicht gut.Ich gebe dir einen Rat:Achte darauf,wie du mit wem kommunizierst.Wenn du was falsches sagst geht es meistens nach hinten los,auch wenn es nur ein Scherz war.

.... loooool 
GENAU pass auf wie du mit dem MÄCHTIGEN Gm sprichst sonst sperrt er deine ganze Familie für IMMER aus WoW xD

naja finds auch schwachsinnig aber hey warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is oft so im Leben warum dann nich auch in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (2. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du hast wenigstens einen getroffen der motiviert war!^^
> 
> Seit 4 Tagen seh ich nen Jäger in der Brennenden Steppe stundenlang farmen, läßt Kisten stehen, läuft stäääändig im Kreis!! Zweimal hab ich das schon gemeldet. Einmal als Off-Ticket mit der Nachricht "Herzlichen Dank wir kümmern uns drum" und einmal direkt bei nem GM "Ich werde mich sofort der Sache annehmen".
> 
> ...



Xd bei mir ist bei einer offline Nachricht sogar mal eine verwanrnug gekommen wegen Boting oder s Nur weil ich Ein Bot gemeldet habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Komischer GM


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2008)

XD

selber schuld, dann das ist aus meiner Sicht definitiv teilen!

Sobald du schon die Daten kennst, egal ob gebanned oder nicht, 
die Daten sind geteilt!


----------



## bluewhiteangel (2. Juni 2008)

Es geht ja wohl nicht darum, dass wir nicht kapieren, was du dem GM für ne Ausrede auf dem Tisch legen wolltest.. Und das sogar du die uns für glaubhaft und real erklären wolltest Oo
Ich kapiere schon, dass du dich schön verplappert hast, accountsharing is gegen die agbs von blizz und fertig. Der GM hat vollkommen richtig gehandelt.. Wenn es deiner Meinung nach nich so is.. Beschwer dich doch, und versuch nochn paar GMs deine Geschichte auf die Nase zu binden xD Schon allein dafür müsstest du allein aus Dummheit gebannt werden.. 
Lies dir mal die ganzen "ungerechten und schwachsinnigen Posts" von meinen Vorgängern durch, die dir doch raten, einfach mal aufzupassen dich nich zu verplappern.. Der Rest is eh nur diese "S****ß Blizzard!"-Fraktion, die auf sowas natürlich sofort anspringt, weil ein kleiner WoW-Spieler >verwarnt< wurde.*ironie an* Solch Ungerechtigkeit! *ironie aus*
Komischerweise hatte ich noch nie Probs mit den GMs...
Liebe Grüße, Kiri


----------



## Gocu (2. Juni 2008)

mal ne Frage an jemanden der es weiß

Wieso sagt der GM das wird bestraft/verwarnt wenn man den Account teilt, aber in den Tipps steht "Es besteht immer ein Risiko wenn man sich einen Account teil." soweit ich weiß soll das heißen das der andere z.B. einfach das PW ändern kann also wieso ist der GM dagegen?^^


----------



## Seracta (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab da auch einmal eine Frage:

Ist es überhaupt erlaubt einem Spieler den Account zu sperren wegen Accsharing? Es kann einem doch niemand verbieten das zu tun.
Milka verkauft einem auch noch Schokolade, wenn man seinem besten Freund ein Stueck davon abgegeben hat. Ich glaube kaum, dass dies seitens des Handelsgesetzbuches rechtens ist.

Mfg Seracta


----------



## Cr3s (2. Juni 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> OMFG wie lange für immer?
> Du armer rede mit Blizz das ist doch schlimm scheiss GM's


frage mich wo die immer ihre aggressionen aufbauen, liegts an den arbeitsbedingungen?

ein gm hat mal in einem interview erzählt, dass er 5 tickets gleichzeitig bearbeitet und davon nur ein einziges richtig!


----------



## Kite-X (2. Juni 2008)

Manche mögen ja vielleicht Hirn haben und wissen was ich meine für alle anderen:


Folgendes

Ich Hans
Mein Freund Dieter

Dieters Account ist gebannt. Er ist mein Bester Freund und er ist fast jeden Tag bei mir. Fazit er sitzt in rufreichweite, falls der GM die Sicherheitsfrage braucht etc.
Hans hat sich bereit erklärt die Gilde von Dieter weiterzuführen, da diese Gilde gerade ohne Leader da steht.
Hans hat einen GM angeschrieben um zu fragen was da zu machen ist.
Falls der GM Daten braucht um zu schauen ob Dieter wirklich bei Hans ist. (Daten sind z.B Sicherheitsabfrage oder Kontonummer) hat dich Hans gedacht erwähne ich das mal falls der GM fragt ob ich sie habe.
Der Gm meinte das Hans sich einen Account mit Dieter teilt. Dabei saß Dieter nur neben Hans und hätte ihm schnell alle Datengeben können. Hans Interessiert sich nicht für die Daten von Dieter.


So verstanden. Ich habe nie meinen neuen Account geteilt.....

Mein alter Account hat damit nix zu tun. der ist weg das wars


----------



## Maximolider (2. Juni 2008)

hmm....
wir wissen es ja jatzt....aber wo ist das problem?es gibt anscheinend eine frist,die muss mana bwarten,so einfach ist das wohl...und deiner neuer acc ist ja nicht gebannt,nur verwarnt,das ist doch wohl nicht soooo schlimm,ausser,du wirst öfter mal verwarnt.also sorge dafür,das es keine weiteren verwarnungen gibt(was muss man dafür eigentlich anstellen,hab nochnie eine bekommen)und spiel weiter...

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Brisk7373 (2. Juni 2008)

Existence@Horde schrieb:


> Steht in irgend einer Richtlinie dass man sich seinen Account nicht teilen DARF? Wenn ja kann die mal wer posten? In den Tips die am Ladescreen immer kommen steht ja auch schonmal: Wenn man sich einen Account mit anderen Personen teil, besteht immer ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
> Das bedeutet ja nicht dass man es nicht darf, nur lediglich, dass man aufpassn soll


da haste voll recht ,irgend wie paradox..... -.- blizz halt


----------



## Suske (2. Juni 2008)

Scheisse, wie ich Lachen musste...

Wie zur Hölle kann man nur so grenzenlos dämlich sein und einem GameMaster erzählen, das man die Acc. Daten eines anderen Spielers hat?

Tja, das du Verwarnt wurdest, ist absolut korrekt, denn Dummheit muss bestraft werden, wobei dein Verhalten wohl einiges dazu beigetragen hat!

Und nun bist du sogar gebannt....hahaha ich kann nich mehr .......

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske

Ps. Wenn du nen neuen Acc. hast, schreib mal nen Gm an und frag ihn, wieso dein alter Acc. gebannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (2. Juni 2008)

Der GM hätte doch einfach einfach ne email oder so fordern können von der email adrese des freundes (die n den acc infos angegen ist) wo er bestätigt das X die gild eübernehmen darf


----------



## turageo (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, ich find die Entscheidung auch im Hinblick auf angebliches "Account teilen" nicht korrekt.

Hat er seinen Account geteilt? Nein
Hat er den Account von seinem Kumpel benutzt? Nein (da ja gebannt)

Folglich wäre das eine ziemlich unnötig Verwarnung gewesen, meiner Meinung nach. Der GM in diesem Fall hat
ja noch nicht einmal richtig zugehört. Aber was soll man machen, es gibt im RL Deppen und die wird mit
Sicherheit auch bei den GMs geben. Kann man sich leider nicht immer aussuchen an wen man gerät...

mfg


----------



## Hunny13 (2. Juni 2008)

falls ihrs nicht versatnden habt er wurde verwaarnnt weil er der 2te beider account teilung beteiligte war (sein freund ihn).


----------



## turageo (2. Juni 2008)

Hunny13 schrieb:


> falls ihrs nicht versatnden habt er wurde verwaarnnt weil er der 2te beider account teilung beteiligte war (sein freund ihn).



Nein, den Satz hätte ich jetzt beinahe wirklich nicht verstanden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal zum Thema: Ausgerechnet in dem Forum (in dem sonst wegen jeden Kleinmist gegen Blizz geflamt wird), lobhudelt
ihr hier eins auf Blizz (aber komischerweise auch nur sobald man jemanden niederprügeln kann - auch wenn er ggf. selbst
Schuld sein sollte). Das verstehe wer will...

Das mit dem Speedhack erschließt sich mir jetzt auch nicht so ganz. Darauf lass ich mal die Vollprofis antworten, die meinen
Blizz hätte immer Recht (auch wenns de facto so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

mfg


----------



## Lillyan (2. Juni 2008)

Angebrachter wäre vielleicht gewesen wenn du dem Gm direkt gesagt hättest, daß der gebannte Spieler neben dir sitzt und ob es in Ordnung wäre, wenn du ihn kurz mit dem Gm sprechen lassen kannst als zuerst zu sagen, daß du dessen Accountdaten hast und dann plötzlich zu sagen, daß er neben dir sitzt... oder das ganze am besten direkt telefonisch zu erledigen, damit es ein wenig glaubwürdiger erscheint. Außerdem ist es nur eine Verwarnung. Einfach nichts mehr zu schulden kommen lassen und schon hat die Verwarnung keine Bedeutung mehr.


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an jemanden der es weiß
> 
> Wieso sagt der GM das wird bestraft/verwarnt wenn man den Account teilt, aber in den Tipps steht "Es besteht immer ein Risiko wenn man sich einen Account teil." soweit ich weiß soll das heißen das der andere z.B. einfach das PW ändern kann also wieso ist der GM dagegen?^^



Das was in den Tipps steht ist die Begründung (oder besser eine davon) für die Regel, die Blizzard in den AGB festgelegt hat. Da widerspricht sich gar nichts.



Seracta schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch einmal eine Frage:
> 
> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt einem Spieler den Account zu sperren wegen Accsharing? Es kann einem doch niemand verbieten das zu tun.
> Milka verkauft einem auch noch Schokolade, wenn man seinem besten Freund ein Stueck davon abgegeben hat. Ich glaube kaum, dass dies seitens des Handelsgesetzbuches rechtens ist.
> ...



Blizzard kann in die AGB schreiben was immer die wollen und solange sich die Spieler das gefallen lassen ist es deren Problem. Zwar gibt es AFAIK Gesetze darüber was rein theoretisch drin stehen darf und was nicht, aber die finden in diesem Fall keine Anwendung. Spieler X hat durch Annehmen der AGBs einen Vertrag mit Blizzard geschlossen und bestimmten Regeln zugestimmt, unter anderem auch dass er kein Accountsharing betreiben wird. Wenn er das doch tut begeht er eine Vertragsverletzung und Blizzard hat das Recht, den Vertrag zu kündigen, sprich den Account zu sperren.

Man möge mir eventuelle juristisch nicht korrekte Termini verzeihen, ich mache meine Ausbildung im Bereich der Informatik, nicht Jura. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Generas (3. Juni 2008)

Du teilst deinen Account nicht, das ist richtig..

ABER

Dein Freund teilt seinen Account mit dir, er darf dich garnicht wissen lassen was sein Accountname und Passwort ist.
tut er das doch und du gibst es einem GM gegenüber auch noch zu, bist du involviert in eine Accountteilung und die Verwarnung ist gerechtfertigt.

Und das dein freund neben dir sitzt..

wie soll der GM das überprüfen ?
Kann ja jeder sagen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> gm's sind und bleiben komisch... wenn du auch nur eine Hilfestellung von einem GM bekomen solltest (oder sonst jemand hier)würde ich gerne davon per PM erfahren.. p.s. nen farmbot melden oder nen bug melden gilt nicht.



dann melde ich mich mal:

habe neulich ohne es zu merken, ein schwert beim NPC verkauft, danebengeklickt, da man als krieger ja nicht nur eines davon hat, ist es eben nicht aufgefallen. wollte es wieder anlegen - schwert weg. ich wusste weder seit wann, noch an wen ich es verkauft hatte oder wo es geblieben war.

ticket geschrieben , darin erwähnt, daß ich mein tai ginseng beim spielen vergessen hatte :-), nettes gespräch mit dem GM, 5 minuten später war mein schwert incl. der VZ mungo wieder da.

das nenne ich hilfe, so wie sie sein sollte. habe allerdings erst mit diesem das 3. ticket eröffnet, davor einen bot auf der neuen insel gemeldet - rannte von erz zu erz, habe es selber noch erlebt, wie der charakter des bots sich in luft "auflöste". seit dem tag ist er nicht mehr aufgetaucht.

wer also nun behauptet, GMs sind komisch und/oder machen nichts, der kann entweder mit den GMs nicht umgehen oder erwartet dinge, die nicht in deren macht liegen.

und nu - fröhliches weiterspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (3. Juni 2008)

*fingerzeig* HAHA


----------



## Snatas (3. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, was ist denn im Endeffekt passiert? Nüscht...
Wenn Du den Account nicht teilst ist es halt ärgerlich, aber wenn Du sonst nichts anstellst irgendwie egal. 
Wenn Du den Account teilst, dann wisst ihr jetzt das ihr Euch auf dünnem Eis bewegt. Ansonsten sind ja Deine Fragen beantwortet worden.
Aber musste schmunzeln, wie so ein "Cool ich quatsche etwas mit meinem Freund dem GM" Gespräch nach hinten losgehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (3. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D



Recht haste.


----------



## Ares 1887 (3. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Der GM hat zu 100 % richtig gehandelt...
> 
> Wenn du sonen Dünnpfiff verzapfst, bereitwillig zugibst das du einen Account teilst (Ich kenne seine Daten... lol?), und dann auch noch erzählst sein Account sei gebannt worden... Tja.
> 
> ...



Richtig! Genau so denke ich auch darüber! 

Meiner Meinung nach hast du selbst schuld, dass du eine Verwarnung erhalten hast, bzw kannst du froh sein, nur erwarnt worden zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn deine gesamte Art und Weise, die du da rübergelassen hast wirkte auf mich ziemlich Provokant! 

Also merk es dir fürs nächste mal -> Erst denken, dann schreiben!

lg


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Die meisten checken es genausowenig wie der GM.
> ICH TEILE MEINEN ACCOUNT NICHT. Mein Bester Freund sitzt neben mir!!!!!!



Und ich sitze gerade im Playboy-Mansion und farme "weiche buschige _Puschel_schwänze" für die Bunnies...
Glaubst du nicht?!?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich hab's doch gerade hier geschrieben...!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuecks (3. Juni 2008)

Mal ehrlich wenn Du und Dein Kumpel gebannte "Achtung Mehrzahl" Accounts habt, läuft doch bei Euch sowieso irgendwas nicht ganz rund.

jm2c


----------



## Ennia (3. Juni 2008)

schon traurig, dass sich die jugend nicht mehr auszudrücken vermag... was faselst du auch so sinnloses zeug? dummer junge! noch viel trauriger finde ich aber, dass ihr alle nicht lesen könnt und es euch offenbar an textverständniss fehlt. der gm schreibt doch "ich belasse es bei einer verwarnung" und nach 10 minuten kam die dann auch... also kein BAN oder sonst was...


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Und ich sitze gerade im Playboy-Mansion und farme "weiche buschige _Puschel_schwänze" für die Bunnies...
> Glaubst du nicht?!?
> 
> 
> ...



der ist genial


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> schon traurig, dass sich die jugend nicht mehr auszudrücken vermag... was faselst du auch so sinnloses zeug? dummer junge! noch viel trauriger finde ich aber, dass ihr alle nicht lesen könnt und es euch offenbar an textverständniss fehlt. der gm schreibt doch "ich belasse es bei einer verwarnung" und nach 10 minuten kam die dann auch... also kein BAN oder sonst was...



was heißt hier alle??? ich kann lesen hab das auch so verstanden das der ne verwarnunug bekommen hat und ich sag dazu der gm hat richtig gehandelt punkt


----------



## b1ubb (3. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> achja, warum wurde dein "bester freund" eigentlich gebannt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bekomm ich da drauf noch ne antwort ? ;D


----------



## Maradil (3. Juni 2008)

Junge, da wunderst du dich echt noch ? sei froh das du nich gebannt wurdest, an der Stelle vom GM hät ich dich für so blöde aussagen mit einem RIESEN Lachen gebannt..... was man hier immer wieder zu lesen bekommt is echt der Hammer -.- und die Leute raffens nach 3 Jahren immernoch nich...

P.S.: Moin Natsu ^^


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Hehe, der TE hat sich "großer Zorn der Pingus" aufgehalst... (mehrfach stapelbar)^^


P.s.: Sonnige Grüße an die Pingu-Gang!


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Manche mögen ja vielleicht Hirn haben und wissen was ich meine für alle anderen:
> 
> 
> Folgendes
> ...






Manche mögen ja vielleicht Hirn haben und wissen was ich meine für alle anderen:


Folgendes

Ich Franz
Mein Freund Sepp

Sepps Account ist gebannt. Er ist mein Bester Freund und er ist fast jeden Tag im TS. Fazit er sitzt in ANrufreichweite, falls der GM die Sicherheitsfrage braucht etc denn ich habe ja auch seine Privatnummer.
Franz hat sich bereit erklärt die Gilde von Sepp weiterzuführen, da diese Gilde gerade ohne Leader da steht.
Franz hat einen GM angeschrieben um zu fragen was da zu machen ist.
Falls der GM Daten braucht um zu schauen ob Sepp wirklich bei Franz ist oder aber am anderen Ende der Welt in einem TS oder am Telefon oder sonstwo auf der Welt. (Daten sind z.B Sicherheitsabfrage oder Kontonummer) hat sich Franz gedacht erwähne ich das mal falls der GM fragt ob ich sie habe.
Der Gm meinte das Franz sich einen Account mit Sepp teilt. Dabei saß Sepp nur neben Franz und hätte ihm schnell alle Datengeben können was Franz aber nicht beweisen kann und von daher es absolut unwichtig ist. Franz Interessiert sich nicht für die Daten von Sepp ist die wohl am meisten benutzte Ausrede von Spielern welche sich einen Account teilen.


So verstanden. Ich habe nie meinen neuen Account geteilt..... was aber uninteressant ist weil ich die Accountdaten von jemand anderem habe und dies auch Accountsharing ist. Die Gründe wieso, weshalb, warum ich diese Accountdaten haben interessieren keinen GM der Welt. Fakt ist das ich sie nicht haben darf. Dies hab ich ja vor dem spielen durch akzeptieren AGBs, die ich mir natürlich aufs genauste durchgelesen habe akzeptiert und nur diesmal ignoriert und wurde damit zurecht verwarnt. Da es aber nicht meine erste Verwarnung war wurde ich kurze Zeit später auch gebannt ^^.

Mein alter Account hat damit nix zu tun. der ist weg das wars





turageo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ich find die Entscheidung auch im Hinblick auf angebliches "Account teilen" nicht korrekt.
> 
> Hat er seinen Account geteilt? Nein
> Hat er den Account von seinem Kumpel benutzt? Nein (da ja gebannt)
> ...




Ich versteh dich ja Turageo aber es ist und bleibt Accountsharing. Er hat die Accountdaten seines Accounts zwar nicht rausgerückt hatte aber die Accountdaten von einer anderen Person. Das ist auch Accountsharing. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein Spieler einen Account erstellt und seine Daten unter Verschluß hält, dann aber alle seine Freunde ihm ihre Accountdaten schicken und wenn das ganze dann mal auffliegt nur die Freunde ihren Account verlieren.

Des weiteren besteht von Seiten Blizzards natürlich auch die Möglichkeit sich viel Arbeit zu machen und nachzuprüfen wer alles die beiden Accounts benutzt hat anhand der IP Adressen. Machen sie nur nicht gerne weils halt Arbeit ist, brauchten sie in diesem Fall ja auch nicht weil es ein Geständnis gab.


----------



## noizycat (3. Juni 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:


> So verstanden. Ich habe nie meinen neuen Account geteilt..... *was aber uninteressant ist weil ich die Accountdaten von jemand anderem habe und dies auch accountsharing ist.* Die Gründe wieso, weshalb, warum ich diese Accountdaten haben interessieren keinen GM der Welt. Fakt ist das ich sie nicht haben darf. Dies hab ich ja vor dem Spielen durch akzeptieren AGBs die ich mir natürlich aufs genauste durchgelesen habe diesmal ignoriert und wurde damit zurecht verwarnt. Da es aber nicht meine erste Verwarnung war wurde ich kurze Zeit später auch gebannt ^^.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selber Schuld ... ^^


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (3. Juni 2008)

bist du 12?


----------



## Scharamo (3. Juni 2008)

War auch etwas erschrocken als ein Gm zu mir meinte das ich mein Acc. nicht teilen darf... Und er mir na Acc Sperre gedroht hat.. Aber egal^^ Was der GM nicht weis mach ihn nicht heis ^^


----------



## Mayroi (3. Juni 2008)

hm is die frage wer dann bei uns inner gilde net gebannt worden wäre... 35 leute... jeder hat von jedem die daten^^ kann ja immer mal was sein das einer mats braucht etc pp^^ joar wär scho lustig ^^ ausserdem müssten die gm´s dann alles und jeden bannen sogar die jungs von unserer lieblings pro gilde nihilum weil die teilen auch ihre acc


----------



## b1ubb (3. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> hm is die frage wer dann bei uns inner gilde net gebannt worden wäre... 35 leute... jeder hat von jedem die daten^^ kann ja immer mal was sein das einer mats braucht etc pp^^ joar wär scho lustig ^^ ausserdem müssten die gm´s dann alles und jeden bannen sogar die jungs von unserer lieblings pro gilde nihilum weil die teilen auch ihre acc



tja da unterscheidet man zwischen 2 arten 

1. die intelligenten
Die ihren Account nur in den eigenen Reihen weitergeben, und nicht mit dem GM reden und dies veraten.

2. die nicht so intelligenten
Die ihren Account nur in den eigenen Reihen weitergeben, und mit dem GM reden und dies veraten. 

glaub das war ausführlich =)


----------



## Osaic (3. Juni 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich ja Turageo aber es ist und bleibt Accountsharing. Er hat die Accountdaten seines Accounts zwar nicht rausgerückt hatte aber die Accountdaten von einer anderen Person. Das ist auch Accountsharing. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn ein Spieler einen Account erstellt und seine Daten unter Verschluß hält, dann aber alle seine Freunde ihm ihre Accountdaten schicken und wenn das ganze dann mal auffliegt nur die Freunde ihren Account verlieren.
> 
> Des weiteren besteht von Seiten Blizzards natürlich auch die Möglichkeit sich viel Arbeit zu machen und nachzuprüfen wer alles die beiden Accounts benutzt hat anhand der IP Adressen. Machen sie nur nicht gerne weils halt Arbeit ist, brauchten sie in diesem Fall ja auch nicht weil es ein Geständnis gab.



Er hat allerdings nicht mit dem Account gespielt (ihn genutzt). Genauso steht es in den Nutzungsbedingungen.

Punkt 1.A: "Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen"

Demnach darf er zwar die Accountdaten haben, sie aber nicht benutzen.

Ja, eigentlich müsste Blizzard das nachprüfen, denn es sollte gelten "In dubio pro reo" (Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten").

Es ist genauso wie ein Wohnungsschlüssel. Wenn ein Vermieter sagt, du darfst keine Untermieter haben, bzw. es darf niemand außer dir in der Wohnung wohnen. Kann er dich dann kündigen, wenn du jemanden aus Sicherheitsgründen einen Schlüssel gibst, falls du deinen einmal verlierst?

Grüße Osaic


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juni 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> War auch etwas erschrocken als ein Gm zu mir meinte das ich mein Acc. nicht teilen darf... Und er mir na Acc Sperre gedroht hat.. Aber egal^^ Was der GM nicht weis mach ihn nicht heis ^^




Richtig Scharamo ^^. Das was manche scheinbar nicht verstehn ist einfach das es egal ist ob man nun mit dem Account vom Freund auch ingame aktiv war oder nicht. Alleine der Besitz der Accountdaten eines anderen Spielers wird geahndet. Wenn man so doof ist und das auch noch zugibt bei einem Gespräch wundert es mich nicht. Die Sache ist ja auch die das ich finde das es dem GM nicht ganz egal war das dies aber tun musste. GM mag zwar kein Traumjob sein aber nur aus Gutmütigkeit herraus seinen Job zu verlieren kommt auch nicht in Frage. Wie das mit den Daten ist wenn man sich den selben Nachnamen und zusätzlich ein Bett teilt weiß ich nicht. Ich dachte bisher immer das es da auch nicht erlaubt sei wenn Papa die Accountdaten von Mama hätte.


----------



## agolbur (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> 14:35[Yaeshte]: Bezüglich der Gilde gab ich dir ja bereits eine Wisung.
> 14:35[Yaeshte]: Weisung.



haste davon einen screen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juni 2008)

Osaic schrieb:


> Er hat allerdings nicht mit dem Account gespielt (ihn genutzt). Genauso steht es in den Nutzungsbedingungen.
> 
> Punkt 1.A: "Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen"
> 
> ...




1. Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird.

2. Sie müssen Ihr Passwort absolut geheim halten und Sie allein sind für die Sicherheit Ihres Passworts verantwortlich. Sie haben dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass niemand Ihr Passwort erfährt und dass niemand anderes als Sie selbst und/oder eines (1) Ihrer minderjährigen Kinder Ihr Passwort benutzt.

3. Blizzard Entertainment erkennt die Übertragung von Accounts an Dritte nicht an und jegliche unbefugte Weitergabe der World of Warcraft-Software hat eine permanente Löschung des zur Software gehörigen Accounts zur Folge.


ich denke mal das Punkt 2 da anderer Meinung ist Osaic


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

ha die pinguin fraktion war wieder da.

hallo an alle pinguine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (3. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Naja, wenn mans nicht besser wüsste, könnte man denken Gm's sind Roboter, die auf vorgerfertigte Antworten zurückgreifen und deswegen auch keinen Humor verstehen. Ist aber ein sehr gutes Beispiel GM's grundsätzlich in Ruhe zu lassen, denn seitdem ich WoW vor gut 1 Jahr angefangen habe, konnte ich nie Hilfe erwarten, egal in was für einer Situation.



Natürlich verstehen GM´s Humor aber was war denn an dieser Geschichte lustig? Im Prinzip wurde der GM mit dummen und überflüssigen Fragen genervt oder glaubst du wirklich das der den Acc einfach so entsperrt?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. Juni 2008)

Muss ich sagen finde ich komplett daneben. Wenn meine Frau oder ich noch in der Küche ist und der Eine den Anderen eben einloggt damit wir rechtzeitig zum Inv on sind soll das verboten sein ?? Oder wenn ich mal am WE meinen Neffen mit dem kleinen 8er Jäger in Durotar rumspringen lasse auch ? Find ich ehrlich gesagt zum brechen sowas. Wenn ich der Meinung bin meine Daten an vertrauenswürdige Personen weiter zu geben, und bei meiner Frau steht das ja wohl außer Frage. Und was soll sie schon mit meinen Daten machen was Blizz schaden könnte ? Sich in die Matrix hacken und sich selber über meinem Acc zig tausende Goldstücke schicken ? Also mal ehrlich. das einzige was passieren kann ,wenn man seine Daten weitergibt ist das man sich selber schadet und das sollte jeder eigenverantwortlich entscheiden können finde ich !

so long 
Ruffy


----------



## MoeMT384 (3. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich die stolze Signatur des TE anschaut, würde ich sagen: richtig so ;-)

MfG
Mot


----------



## Mofriese (3. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Muss ich sagen finde ich komplett daneben. Wenn meine Frau oder ich noch in der Küche ist und der Eine den Anderen eben einloggt damit wir rechtzeitig zum Inv on sind soll das verboten sein ?? Oder wenn ich mal am WE meinen Neffen mit dem kleinen 8er Jäger in Durotar rumspringen lasse auch ? Find ich ehrlich gesagt zum brechen sowas. Wenn ich der Meinung bin meine Daten an vertrauenswürdige Personen weiter zu geben, und bei meiner Frau steht das ja wohl außer Frage. Und was soll sie schon mit meinen Daten machen was Blizz schaden könnte ? Sich in die Matrix hacken und sich selber über meinem Acc zig tausende Goldstücke schicken ? Also mal ehrlich. das einzige was passieren kann ,wenn man seine Daten weitergibt ist das man sich selber schadet und das sollte jeder eigenverantwortlich entscheiden können finde ich !
> 
> so long
> Ruffy



Wenn man die Daten weitergibt könnten sich mehrere Leute einen Account teilen, dadurch würde Blizzard weniger verdienen.
Mal davon ab.. solang du nicht zu denen rennst und es ihnen unter die Nase bindest passiert ja auch nichts.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. Juni 2008)

Oh lol auf die Sig hab ich ja noch gar nich geachtet, wie bekommt man denn sowas hin ?^^


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Muss ich sagen finde ich komplett daneben. Wenn meine Frau oder ich noch in der Küche ist und der Eine den Anderen eben einloggt damit wir rechtzeitig zum Inv on sind soll das verboten sein ?? Oder wenn ich mal am WE meinen Neffen mit dem kleinen 8er Jäger in Durotar rumspringen lasse auch ? Find ich ehrlich gesagt zum brechen sowas. Wenn ich der Meinung bin meine Daten an vertrauenswürdige Personen weiter zu geben, und bei meiner Frau steht das ja wohl außer Frage. Und was soll sie schon mit meinen Daten machen was Blizz schaden könnte ? Sich in die Matrix hacken und sich selber über meinem Acc zig tausende Goldstücke schicken ? Also mal ehrlich. das einzige was passieren kann ,wenn man seine Daten weitergibt ist das man sich selber schadet und das sollte jeder eigenverantwortlich entscheiden können finde ich !
> 
> so long
> Ruffy



Ja, es ist verboten, aber du hast ja in gewisser Weise recht... 

Nur muss ich sowas dem GM auf die Nase binden?!?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ja, es ist verboten, aber du hast ja in gewisser Weise recht...
> 
> Nur muss ich sowas dem GM auf die Nase binden?!?



Neee das muss man nich, aber ich reg mich gern über dumme Regeln auf selbst wenn ich sie umgehe. Das alleinige Vorhandensein von dummen Regeln nervt mich meist schon ,selbst wenn ich davon gar nicht betroffen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruffy


----------



## Königmarcus (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> 14:39[Bankundah]: Btw wir können uns gerne einen Account teilen :-P Gm Rechte sind schon was feines.....




hätteste das ma nicht geschrieben.. dann hätteste garantiert keine sperrung gekriegt^^


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Neee das muss man nich, aber ich reg mich gern über dumme Regeln auf selbst wenn ich sie umgehe. Das alleinige Vorhandensein von dummen Regeln nervt mich meist schon ,selbst wenn ich davon gar nicht betroffen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ist gut so und macht dich sympathisch! 

Go Ruffy, go Ruffy, go go go Ruffy!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Juni 2008)

GMs sind auch nur Menschen. Und deswegen gibts auch Ar***lö**** unter ihnen.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Und das ist gut so und macht dich sympathisch!
> 
> Go Ruffy, go Ruffy, go go go Ruffy!!!
> 
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank *verbeug*


----------



## ApoY2k (3. Juni 2008)

eigentlich schreibt man den ja Luffy...


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Oh lol auf die Sig hab ich ja noch gar nich geachtet, wie bekommt man denn sowas hin ?^^



hab ich auch nicht aber der hat ja alles gebannt.
oder hatte der die alle mit dem selben account?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> eigentlich schreibt man den ja Luffy...


Kommt ganz drauf an, aber so ganz unrecht hast Du nicht, im Japanischen sagen sie Luffy. Aber ich hab halt mit den Mangas angefangen und so kam Ruffy, und da bleib ich auch bei auch wenn ich schon lange nur noch die japanischen Animes schaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (3. Juni 2008)

lol O_= 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das heißt dass, wenn man zB einen Freund hat oder einen Mann, und Du sowie Dein Mann zocken WoW und ihr wisst von euren Acc-Daten, weil ihr jeden Tag zusammen (nebeneinander z zoggt und der Mann levelt mal den Twink vom seiner Frau oder seine Frau loggt sich ein beim Mann, weil man mal kurz was braucht ... ist das für eine Verwarnung/einen Bann/eine Sperre ausschlaggebend?? wenn ja so wie ich es nun verstanden habe ... wie dämlich ist das denn ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jedoch, bei dem jenigen der den Thread erstellt hat wiederum sagen wir so ... Erstmal ist deine Einstellung gegenüber dem GM falsch gewesen. Freundlich bleiben ftw =) die tun dir dann auch nix ^^. (Natürlich gibt es den ein oder anderen ******-GM, vielleicht war kein Kaffee mehr da gewesen oder schlechten Tag gehabt, Emo oder wer weiss was..) Erst denken, dann schreiben! Er kann es ja nicht riechen ob dein Freund neben dir sitzt oder nicht. Kannst ja wiegesagt auch einen Ebay Acc haben oder sonst was. Ein GM kann nicht zaubern und wissen, wer hinter der Tastatur sitzt. Also immer brav aufpasssen was du sagst. Selbst wenn du 2 Accs hast oder dir einen mit deinem Freund teilst - es sei Deine Sache / Eure Sache. Es heißt ja nur ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Was man im endeffekt damit macht is jedem selber überlassen. Blizz WARNT und RICHTET NICHT (sollte...+hust+). Wenn ihr eurem Freund (Kollege) eure AccDaten gebt und der baut damit *******, dann ist es eure Schuld. Wiegesagt Blizz warnt nur.

Letztlich sei es jedem selber überlassen wem er meint zu vertrauen. Am besten auch den Bekannten/Kollegen die Acc Daten nicht sagen so gut es auch die Freundschaft scheint. Iwann kanns passieren dass auch die Freundschaft nicht mehr hält und einer von euch spezis hat denn n gehackten Acc oder einen gesperrten zB. - whatever, trotzdem ungünstig. Wiegesagt jedoch jedem das seine, wir sind auch nur Menschen und jeder macht mal Fehler.


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> GMs sind auch nur Menschen. Und deswegen gibts auch Ar***lö**** unter ihnen.



Achso, ich vergass... Jetzt ist der Schiri ähhhhh GM wieder schuld...


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Achso, ich vergass... Jetzt ist der Schiri ähhhhh GM wieder schuld...



die gm sind alles schuld weiß doch jeder
IRONIE OFF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bar (3. Juni 2008)

Blutilein schrieb:


> Also an deiner Stelle würde ich dem einfach sagen, er solls erstmal beweisen. Ich kann ja auch erzählen, dass ich den getötet habe, trotzdem muss nochmal nachgeforscht werden. Mach Ticket auf und geig ihnen die Meinung, aber überleg dir diesmal besser was du auf welche Weise schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nettes Beispiel, das mit sowas zu vergleichen, aber bleiben wir doch dabei:

Mann (Spieler) geht zur Polizei (GM) und sagt er hat gegen das Gesetzt verstossen (Richtlinien) indem er jemanden umgebracht hat (Accountdaten von jemand nicht verwandten hat). Aber du beteuerst, es war Notwehr, du musstet ihn erschießen um das Kind zu retten, ausserdem wollte er es auch und wäre sowieso morgen gestorben! (Mein Freund sitzt neben mir, bla bla blubb! ) 

Was macht die Polizei? Natürlich würden sie den Mann erstmal Festnehmen (Verwarnung!) schließlich haben sie ein Geständnis (Ich habe hier ALLE Accountdaten!)


----------



## Mofriese (3. Juni 2008)

Das Argument mit dem nebeneinander sitzen hat keinen Sinn.. das kann jeder sagen.


----------



## Süchtling (3. Juni 2008)

ob es jetz verboten is oder nich lass ich mal dahingestellt,ich denke das blizz einfach kein bock hat tausende von mimimimi threads und somit sagt das es verboten sei....einfach nur um gegen threads´s mit dem inhalt acc gehackt vorzubeugen


----------



## Erustan (3. Juni 2008)

selfownd


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juni 2008)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Das heißt dass, wenn man zB einen Freund hat oder einen Mann, und Du sowie Dein Mann zocken WoW und ihr wisst von euren Acc-Daten, weil ihr jeden Tag zusammen (nebeneinander z zoggt und der Mann levelt mal den Twink vom seiner Frau oder seine Frau loggt sich ein beim Mann, weil man mal kurz was braucht ... is das für eine Verwarnung/einen Bann/eine Sperre ausschlaggebend?? wenn ja so wie ich es nun verstanden habe ... wie dämlich ist das denn ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wie will man euch das denn nachweisen? Ja, es ist laut AGB verboten, aber wenn du nicht gleich zum nächsten GM rennst und sagst "Ha, ich hab aber dessen Accountdaten" wird dir da so schnell nichts passieren. Und verbieten tun sie es aus dem Grund, damit sie nicht zu viel Arbeit haben mit "Puh, ich hab meine Acc-Daten weitergegeben und jetzt ist mein Charakter weg.... aber da es ja nicht verboten ist müßt ihr mir helfen.". Wenn man dann noch so naiv ist und sowas nem GM erzählt UND die Person schon mehrere gebannte Accounts hat denkt der sich auch seinen Teil. Außerdem hat er nur eine Verwarnung bekommen, also ist doch gar nichts passiert außer einem "Dududu, mach das nie wieder".


----------



## Epimetheus (3. Juni 2008)

Ist doch egal wer auch immer glaubt ob der beste Freund neben einem sitzt oder nicht. Fakt ist es gibt keinen Beweis der dagegen spricht. Unnötige Aussage des Gm's und was dazu kommt. Ihm kann das sowas von scheißegal sein wieviel Acc-Zugangsdaten ich von meinen Freunden kenne, das ist noch immer kein Beweis das dieser Acc auch geshared wird. Also überhaupt kein Grund hier zu verwarnen oder sogar zu verbannen.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Juni 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> GMs sind auch nur Menschen. Und deswegen gibts auch Ar***lö**** unter ihnen.



Warum ist jemand ein Arsch, wenn man die Regeln befolgt.
Wenn man die Regeln nicht einhalten will, wird man ganz einfach bestraft. 
Er kann froh sein, das er NUR ne Verwarnung bekommen hat und kein Bann.

Also bitte red nicht so einen dünnpfiff daher!


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht mein Bester Freund !!! Mein Account ist halt gebannt. Gründe dafür sind mit auch schleierhaft aber naja. Blizz halt.



Du bist ja wohl nur Verwarnt worden, was hast du jetzt angestellt das du gebannt worden bist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (3. Juni 2008)

Fuer das Problem, wie du es beschrieben hast, gibts exakt eine Loesung.

Foermlicher Brief an Blizzard, in dem du die Sachlage erlaeuterst und dass du, sollte nichts geschehen, sprich dein Account weiterhin gesperrt bleiben, einen Anwalt hinzuziehen wirst.

Eine andere Sprache verstehen diese Konzerne leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Pro_noob (3. Juni 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Nur weil du jetzt keine Waffe hast, heißt das nicht, dass du später niemanden umbringen wirst, deswegen verhafte ich dich jetzt schon mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte vergleiche Blizzards AGB's nicht mit der deutschen Rechtssprechung


----------



## theduke666 (3. Juni 2008)

Bar schrieb:


> Nettes Beispiel, das mit sowas zu vergleichen, aber bleiben wir doch dabei:
> 
> Mann (Spieler) geht zur Polizei (GM) und sagt er hat gegen das Gesetzt verstossen (Richtlinien) indem er jemanden umgebracht hat (Accountdaten von jemand nicht verwandten hat). Aber du beteuerst, es war Notwehr, du musstet ihn erschießen um das Kind zu retten, ausserdem wollte er es auch und wäre sowieso morgen gestorben! (Mein Freund sitzt neben mir, bla bla blubb! )
> 
> Was macht die Polizei? Natürlich würden sie den Mann erstmal Festnehmen (Verwarnung!) schließlich haben sie ein Geständnis (Ich habe hier ALLE Accountdaten!)


Schwachsinnsvergleich.
-.-


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die eingangs beschriebene Gesprächsführung auch als sehr ungeschickt empfinde, ist es für mich noch kein Account Sharing, wenn ich fremde Account Daten kenne oder umgekehrt. 

Dass nur der Account Inhaber den Account benutzen darf, entspricht in etwa einer personengebundenen Monatskarte, die ja auch kein anderer einsetzen darf. (Verbunden mit dem Risiko, dass die Karte eingezogen wird, wenn ein Fremder die bei einer Kontrolle vorzeigt.) Aber es ist doch nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein anderer meine Monatskarte in der Tasche herumträgt, solange er sich fürs Busfahren ein eigenes Ticket kauft...


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Muhahahaha der Gm war ja wohl voll scheiße drauf!

Seit wann gibt es auf andeutungen verwarnungen oder sperren?

Hat dafür keinerlei belang und macht es trotzdem aber gut wenn es so ist Also:der player ...... hat mal was erwähnt 
und der player ...... hat das gesagt und der player..... hat sowas gemacht und und und .

So endlich geschaft ganz alleine wow zocken hat mich net viel arbeit gekostet nur gerüchte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (3. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D



!

That's World of Warcraft!


----------



## Igelchen (3. Juni 2008)

Was ich interessant finde, dass viele sagen "der GM kann ja nicht nachprüfen, ob der Freund wirklich neben ihm sitzt"... 
Aber der GM kann auch nicht nachprüfen, ob es nicht so ist.
Von daher ist diese Argumentation etwas hirnrissig. ^^

"Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" gilt bei Blizz offensichtlich nicht. Ich würde an Stelle des TE wohl nochmal n Ticket schreiben, und versuchen zu erklären.

Im Übrigen: ob der TE gebannte Accounts hat oder nicht, spielt in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt keine Rolle. 

So far...


----------



## David (3. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie komisch, dass so viele GMs rumlaufen die scheinbar nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind, sich Smilies bedienen und so weiter...
So keinen hatte ich noch nie...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juni 2008)

Igelchen schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde, dass viele sagen "der GM kann ja nicht nachprüfen, ob der Freund wirklich neben ihm sitzt"...
> Aber der GM kann auch nicht nachprüfen, ob es nicht so ist.
> Von daher ist diese Argumentation etwas hirnrissig. ^^
> 
> ...



Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle. Wenn er schon 3 gebannte Accounts hat die alle wegen ähnlicher "Vergehen" gebannt wurden spricht das halt nicht grade für ihn.

TE: Aber mich würde interessieren: Gab es nun nur eine Verwarnung wie du es im ersten Post geschrieben hast oder ist dein Acc aus diesem Grund nun gebannt?


----------



## Pro_noob (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein anderer meine Monatskarte in der Tasche herumträgt, solange er sich fürs Busfahren ein eigenes Ticket kauft...


und wieder zwei völlig verschiedene Grundlagen verwendet.

Klar ist es möglich, dass du das beim Busfahren machen kannst, aber Blizzard gehört nicht zu den öffentlichen Transportmitteln, also kannst du auch schlecht von einer AGB auf die andere schließen

und was Blizzard in seine AGB's schreibt ist ihnen überlassen solange es nicht gegen landesinterne Gesetze verstößt


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Pro_noob schrieb:


> und was Blizzard in seine AGB's schreibt ist ihnen überlassen solange es nicht gegen landesinterne Gesetze verstößt



richtisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (3. Juni 2008)

Warum regst du dich eigentlich so auf in den richtlinien von blizz steht ganz klar vorgegebn was du darfst und was nicht. 

Für das hast du dann eine verwahnung ausgesprochen bekommen. (was auch richtig ist)
dumm ist dabei nur das du dich selbst verraten hast beim gm (selber schuld)

Klar gibs gms die das durchgehn lassen mit sicherheit, aber es gibt auch gms die mitsicherheit sehr scharf an den richtlinien sich halten. und Von daher gesehn 
hat der gm seine arbeit richtig gemacht.

 auch mit seiner erklärung das dein kumpl erst 30 tage gebannt werden sein muss um den gildenmeister zu ändern ist auch richtig. Also hat der gm dir auch dort alles richtig erklärt


Zumal Jeder schreiben kann ach der sitzt gerade neben mir sowas geht nun mal nicht. auch über telefon nicht wenn sogar er sogar auf einmal ins tel sprechen würde. könnte ja jeder sein... deswegen So etwas immer über die webseite regeln.


Richtig gemacht hättest du es so: 

Du machst ein ticket schreibst da rein.

"Hallo unser gildenmeister wurde gebannt.. blabla könntest du mir den leader von der gilde geben... blabla. da ich nicht möchte das die gilde ausstirbt weil kein gildenmeister zurzeit vorhanden ist."

So darauf würde dir der gm dann denke ich mal folgenden text schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo ... könnte ich mit dir über den gennantes problem sprechen....

"gm" Einen gildenmeister kann man erst nach 30tagen abwesehnheit von aktuellen gmeister ändern." 




das wäre alles gewessen...

dein Freund (akt. gildenmeister) hätte telefonischen supp. bzw das webformular gehabt...




Schon hättest du keine verwahung bekommen, die wohl nun sogar zum 3 tage bann wurde.. warum auch immer ka was du gemacht hast vieleicht noch mal so n ticket oder verhalten und schon ist es n 3 tage bann 


naja viel glück beim nächsten mal


----------



## Mumble (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber es ist doch nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein anderer meine Monatskarte in der Tasche herumträgt, solange er sich fürs Busfahren ein eigenes Ticket kauft...



Ich hab letztens auch den Busfahrer verarscht... Hab mir nen Ticket gekauft und bin zu Fuß gegangen...



P.s.: Entschuldigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (3. Juni 2008)

Pro_noob schrieb:


> und wieder zwei völlig verschiedene Grundlagen verwendet.
> 
> Klar ist es möglich, dass du das beim Busfahren machen kannst, aber Blizzard gehört nicht zu den öffentlichen Transportmitteln, also kannst du auch schlecht von einer AGB auf die andere schließen
> 
> und was Blizzard in seine AGB's schreibt ist ihnen überlassen solange es nicht gegen landesinterne Gesetze verstößt





ähm nein selbst beim bahn oder bus karten darft du die karten nicht an dirtte weitergeben.... Das fällt nur nicht auf weils keiner sagt is die karte von mein kumpl...


----------



## Gast20180212 (3. Juni 2008)

> ZITAT(Bar @ 3.06.2008, 10:41)
> Nettes Beispiel, das mit sowas zu vergleichen, aber bleiben wir doch dabei:
> 
> Mann (Spieler) geht zur Polizei (GM) und sagt er hat gegen das Gesetzt verstossen (Richtlinien) indem er jemanden umgebracht hat (Accountdaten von jemand nicht verwandten hat). Aber du beteuerst, es war Notwehr, du musstet ihn erschießen um das Kind zu retten, ausserdem wollte er es auch und wäre sowieso morgen gestorben! (Mein Freund sitzt neben mir, bla bla blubb! )
> ...



danke für die verarschung meiner thread-antwort !! ich wollte nur damit klarstellen dass es unterschiede gibt was das sperren anbelangt meine güte.
(sinnvoll + gerecht / unsinnig) unfreundliche forum schreiber -.-"
und gms habe ich auch nich als "schuldig" bezeichet .. leute lesen FTW !

jedem das seine und einfach klappe halten. sons kann man gleich nem gm n ticket schreiben was man so alles am verbotenes getan hat / gerade tut.

/offline


----------



## Xelyna (3. Juni 2008)

Mal ehrlich, wie doof kann man eigentlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einem GM 'Habe Accountnamen, Passwort und Sicherheitsfrage von dem Account meines besten Freundes' zu schreiben, ich lach mich weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2008)

ist ja nur verwarnt,also hatt er richtig gehandelt und du solltest dich freuen ohne bann weggekommen zu sein


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Woher weiß den der GM ob ich alleine wohne oder in einer großen WG!

Bei uns sind 4 mann Online klar sitzt da wer neben mir der einen anderen acc hat !

Also raus mit dennen weil ich net will das blizz mich verwarnt weil ich weitere Wow zocker bei mir wohnen! Hirnlos solche Agb

Man kan sich einiges immer schön reden,aber wenn es so rausläuft bin ich froh das bald schluß ist mit Wow artet ja langsam aus!(über Sekten macht man sich lustig was ist dann blizz die dir mittlerweile vorschreiben wer was wann wie oft und dann noch wo) 

Ja sie sind die entwickler das macht sie aber nicht zu Gott


Herr lass Hirn regnen


----------



## Pro_noob (3. Juni 2008)

rufer schrieb:


> ähm nein selbst beim bahn oder bus karten darft du die karten nicht an dirtte weitergeben.... Das fällt nur nicht auf weils keiner sagt is die karte von mein kumpl...


bitte komplette Antwort des zitierten lesen und drüber nachdenken danke


----------



## rufer (3. Juni 2008)

Und über notwehr (jedermansrechte) ist hier absolut schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar solls zu dein beispiel dienen aber mal hier aufgeführt worüber in moment gerade mal redet....


Jedermannsrechte:
Bezeichnung für solche Eingriffsrechte, die irrtümlich nur bestimmten Personengruppen wie z.B. der Polizei oder Beschäftigten im Auskunftsgewerbe und privaten Sicherheitsgewerbe zugebilligt werden, tatsächlich aber allen Personen, die sich in Deutschland aufhalten, zustehen. Zu den J. gehören im Privatrecht z.B. die Notwehr (§ 227 BG, der Notstand (§§ 228, 904 BG und die erlaubte Selbsthilfe (§§ 229 f., 858-860 BG. Im Strafrecht die Notwehr (§§ 32 f. StG, der rechtfertigende Notstand (§ 34 StG und der entschuldigende Notstand (§ 35 StG.
Im engeren Sinne als J. wird die in § 127 I 1 StPO normierte vorläufige Festnahme bezeichnet, nach der jedermann befugt ist, eine auf frischer Tat betroffene oder verfolgte Person, die der Flucht verdächtig ist oder deren Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen.

§ 127
(1) Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, *jedermann* befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen.
Dabei darf auch (im Rahmen der Angemessenheit) körperliche und Waffengewalt angewendet werden (Juristenjargon: Unmittelbarer Zwang)
Die anderen genannten "Jedermannsrechte" Hausrecht, Notwehr, Nothilfe sind gerade diejenigen, die jeden Bürger offensichtlich berechtigen, Gewalt (natürlich nur angemessene) auszuüben.

Nochmals zum Nachschlagen im BGB:
Selbsthilfe §§ 229, 230 BGB
Besitzwehr §§ 859, 860 BGB
Nothilfe / Notwehr §§ 227 BGB
Notstand §§ 228, 904 BGB


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Woher weiß den der GM ob ich alleine wohne oder in einer großen WG!
> 
> Bei uns sind 4 mann Online klar sitzt da wer neben mir der einen anderen acc hat !
> 
> Also raus mit dennen weil ich net will das blizz mich verwarnt weil ich weitere Wow zocker bei mir wohnen! Hirnlos solche Agb



Öhm, wenn du bei Blizz anrufst und zu denen sagt "Hallo, ich hab die Accountdaten aller meiner Mitbewohner inklusive der Sicherheitsabfrage" ist das was anderes als wenn ihr alle über die selbe leitung zockt, denn genau das ist hier passiert und da gibt es keinerlei Parallelen zu dem, was du da schreibst. Und zu dem Sektenvergleich schreib ich mal gar nichts... das ist ja mal so dermaßen weit hergeholt.


----------



## rufer (3. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist ja nur verwarnt,also hatt er richtig gehandelt und du solltest dich freuen ohne bann weggekommen zu sein






Sanlara schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn du bei Blizz anrufst und zu denen sagt "Hallo, ich hab die Accountdaten aller meiner Mitbewohner inklusive der Sicherheitsabfrage" ist das was anderes als wenn ihr alle über die selbe leitung zockt, denn genau das ist hier passiert und da gibt es keinerlei Parallelen zu dem, was du da schreibst. Und zu dem Sektenvergleich schreib ich mal gar nichts... das ist ja mal so dermaßen weit hergeholt.




Jo mehr muss man dazu nicht schreiben... würd eher sagen du verrennst dich gerade in irgendwas wo von du fest überzeugt bist


----------



## Bar (3. Juni 2008)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> danke für die verarschung meiner thread-antwort !! ich wollte nur damit klarstellen dass es unterschiede gibt was das sperren anbelangt meine güte.
> (sinnvoll + gerecht / unsinnig) unfreundliche forum schreiber -.-"
> und gms habe ich auch nich als "schuldig" bezeichet .. leute lesen FTW !
> 
> ...




Deine Thread Antwort habe ich weder zitiert, noch gemeint, aber sich direkt persönlich angegriffen fühlen und mir den Mund verbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (3. Juni 2008)

Fiddi schrieb:


> Ehm kann es sein das du selber dein bester freund bist? bzw warum wurden dein chars aus deiner signatur gebannt und warum die von deinem kumpel vor 10 tagen?



Gut erkannt...

Dr. Peter Zwegert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Pro_noob schrieb:


> und wieder zwei völlig verschiedene Grundlagen verwendet.
> 
> Klar ist es möglich, dass du das beim Busfahren machen kannst, aber Blizzard gehört nicht zu den öffentlichen Transportmitteln, also kannst du auch schlecht von einer AGB auf die andere schließen
> 
> und was Blizzard in seine AGB's schreibt ist ihnen überlassen solange es nicht gegen landesinterne Gesetze verstößt



Wenn ich mich an die Ts&Cs richtig erinnere, ist es untersagt, andere auf seinem Account spielen zu lassen. Die Weitergabe der Accountdaten als solche ist afaik nicht explizit untersagt. Insofern find ich die Grundlagen nicht sooo völlig verschieden.

Aber ich les die vier Seiten beim nächsten Patch mal ganz gründlich durch. Vielleich hab ich ja doch was übersehn...


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens auch den Busfahrer verarscht... Hab mir nen Ticket gekauft und bin zu Fuß gegangen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehörst also auch zu den Leuten, die sich immer zwei Tickets ziehn (eins für die linke Tasche und eins für die rechte - nur falls Kontrolle kommt und ein Ticket versehentlich rausfällt...)


----------



## RebelINS (3. Juni 2008)

lol also diese gms sind schon komisch 

hab mal ne verwarnung bekommen weil mein bruder mit meinem acc gezockt hatte
bzw zockt der immer noch, der hat halt sein eigenen char auf mein account 
und ich hatte mal n ticket geschriebn und daraufhin kam nix vom gm , war ich off
da war mein bro mit seim char on und dann kam der gm 
hat mein bro gesagt er wär der bruder blabla 
daraufhin der gm würdest du dich bitte ausloggen ....rofl
und als ich wieder on war hatte ich ne verwarnung im postkasten und email
also ist echt mal lächerlich sowas


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn du bei Blizz anrufst und zu denen sagt "Hallo, ich hab die Accountdaten aller meiner Mitbewohner inklusive der Sicherheitsabfrage" ist das was anderes als wenn ihr alle über die selbe leitung zockt, denn genau das ist hier passiert und da gibt es keinerlei Parallelen zu dem, was du da schreibst. Und zu dem Sektenvergleich schreib ich mal gar nichts... das ist ja mal so dermaßen weit hergeholt.



Hallo, ich hab die Accountdaten aller meiner Mitbewohner inklusive der Sicherheitsabfrage"

Haben heißt nicht Wissen!haben könnte ich meinen ja der ist hier und gibt sie auf verlangen weiter!

Und nu?

Es ist ja nur eine verwarnung des ist klar!

Aber ich sehe hier nicht das Der Gm vorbehaltslos ist(kann ich ihm auch nicht verdenken den wer so oft das thema anspricht und balabert verdient es deswegen schon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. Juni 2008)

RebelINS schrieb:


> lol also diese gms sind schon komisch
> 
> hab mal ne verwarnung bekommen weil mein bruder mit meinem acc gezockt hatte
> bzw zockt der immer noch, der hat halt sein eigenen char auf mein account
> ...




Das ist nicht lächerlich, das ist berechtigt.
Es dürfen nun mal keine anderen Leute auch wenn es der Bruder, deine Mutter, deine Freundin, der Weihnachtsmann oder sonst wer ist mit deinem Acc spielen.
Wer's nicht einsieht bekommt eine Verwarnung, gut so.


----------



## Osaic (3. Juni 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle. Wenn er schon 3 gebannte Accounts hat die alle wegen ähnlicher "Vergehen" gebannt wurden spricht das halt nicht grade für ihn.
> 
> TE: Aber mich würde interessieren: Gab es nun nur eine Verwarnung wie du es im ersten Post geschrieben hast oder ist dein Acc aus diesem Grund nun gebannt?



3 Charaktere != 3 Accounts oder?

Im übrigen ist der Ban warscheinlich von der Anti-Bot-Welle. (ohne die Aussage des TE zu erkennen).

Nein, man darf seiner Frau bzw. seinem Mann nicht die Accountdaten weitergeben, sodass sich diese einloggen kann, da der Account personenbezogen erstellt wurde. Die Weitergabe der Benutzerdaten liegt in der Verantwortung des Benutzers, da er für die Sicherheit seines Accounts verantwortlich ist. Soll heißen: Wenn die Passwörter irgendwo rumliegen und jemand klaut ihm sein Gold, dann hat er kein Recht Ansprüche auf Wiederherstellung einzubringen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juni 2008)

Bevor es nun in die vollen geht bei dem Thema!

Ab welcher alterstufe darf man wow spielen?

Ab wann ist ein minderjähriger Vertragsfähig?

Und kommt nicht mit den eltern den wenn diese den Acc .erstellen dürften dann die kinder auch nicht spielen!

Wie jetzt verstehe ich nicht kommen jetzt wieder Blizz gesetze die das erlauben anderseits wieder verbieten?


MH?

Oh mann ich komme net mehr klar mit den agb

Besser aufhören, in die wälder ziehn und Ötzi werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (3. Juni 2008)

*um mal beim topic zu bleiben:

Manch GM arbeiten nunmal nach dem nasen Prinzip.Deine Nase gefällt mir,deine nicht usw....
Ich hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben weil 2 schurken im Tal der Prüfungen die Questgeber etc gekillt haben, wurde mit vom Gm gesagt das es nunmal so ist da es ein PvP server ist und die auch irgendwann die lust verlieren und gehen.3monate und knappe 50level später wurde ich 3h gebannt weil ich auf dem weg durch den Dunkelhain Questgeber gekillt hab^^Auf nachfrage beim Gm wurde mir gesagt das man soetwas nicht macht von wegen PvP ok aber sowas wär unfair und unfreundlich.Auf den Verweis an den GM der mit im Tal der Prüfungen begegnet ist hab ich nochmal einen 3hbann bekommen weil ich nicht qualifiziert wäre einen GM seine Arbeit und die Auslegung der Regeln vorzuschreiben^^.

Was lernen wir daraus?Wenn du Probleme hast die Gilde anschreiben ob die dir helfen oder auf deinen 70ger umloggen XD auf die GM´s würd ich mich nur in 2von100Fällen verlassen oder warten das was passiert Aber Ausnahmen sollen ja auch die Regel bestätigen^^*


----------



## Natsumee (3. Juni 2008)

mhm das es dieses thema immernoch gibt -.-

viel gibt es hier ja net zu sagen @ TE

man darf es net machen und fertig mehr gibts da net zu sagen und machen kannst auch ncihts naja ausser rumweinen wie gemein der gm doch war

mfg


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Bevor es nun in die vollen geht bei dem Thema!
> 
> Ab welcher alterstufe darf man wow spielen?
> 
> ...



Für Minderjährige gibts eine Ausnahmebestimmung. Ein Erwachsener darf eine Account für Minderjährige einrichten. Spielen darf er darauf aber strenggenommen auch nicht.


----------



## Osse (3. Juni 2008)

hallo gm, mein kumpel sitzt neben mir, kannst du auf seinen account um mich gildenmeister zu machen? er selbst ist grad zu faul. 

sorry aber dafür hätte ich dir an sich schon ne verwarnung gegeben wegen missbrauch des ticket systems. XD


----------



## Khalem (3. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lächerlich, das ist berechtigt.
> Es dürfen nun mal keine anderen Leute auch wenn es der Bruder, deine Mutter, deine Freundin, der Weihnachtsmann oder sonst wer ist mit deinem Acc spielen.
> Wer's nicht einsieht bekommt eine Verwarnung, gut so.



Nein, das is Lächerlich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Osse schrieb:


> hallo gm, mein kumpel sitzt neben mir, kannst du auf seinen account um mich gildenmeister zu machen? er selbst ist grad zu faul.
> 
> sorry aber dafür hätte ich dir an sich schon ne verwarnung gegeben wegen missbrauch des ticket systems. XD



Falls du nicht aufgepasst hast... : sein Freund wurde gebannt, als er noch Gildenleader war


----------



## Konradio (3. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also um mal Klartext zu reden wenn dir danach ist kannst du deinen account mit der welt teilen solange die keinen bot powerleveling Goldkauf oder sonstiges bei deinem account benutzen das teilen eines accounts ist auf eigene gefahr und er darf dich nicht bannen geschweige denn verwarnen nur weil dein freund seine account daten dir gibt


Doch, darf er.


----------



## Dypress (3. Juni 2008)

Also hab mir mal den dialog durchgelesen und ich habe irgentwie das gefühl das da viel fehlt. zumal er dir ja sagte das die tage warten sollst und dan kann das mit dem gm geändert werden. deine art war doch recht penetrant und finde das echt ätzen dan noch lange zu diskutiren er ist schlislich ein gm und er hat dir die dinge gesagt die du wissen musstest.


----------



## Ronas (3. Juni 2008)

selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moscato (3. Juni 2008)

Ich bezweifle, dass das weder nen GM, noch nen GM Gespräch war. Grund dafür, wenn ein GM, solche Rechtschreibfehler hat, wird er definitiv nicht lang im GM Amt bleiben. Entweder hast du dir die Sache ausgedacht um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, oder keine Ahnung.


----------



## tmk (3. Juni 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema: Ausgerechnet in dem Forum (in dem sonst wegen jeden Kleinmist gegen Blizz geflamt wird), lobhudelt
> ihr hier eins auf Blizz (aber komischerweise auch nur sobald man jemanden niederprügeln kann - auch wenn er ggf. selbst
> Schuld sein sollte). Das verstehe wer will...



Der selben Meinung bin ich auch,
sonst heult jeder wegen Blizz rum...also ich kenne auch die ACC Daten meines besten Freundes, NA UND? Blizz wird es doch gar net rausfinden wenn ich mal für ihn seine Urmacht transe weil er den tag das noch nicht geschafft hat. 
Anstatt ihm ein paar Tipps zu geben macht ihr ihn nieder. 
GMs sind für mich eh nur Leute die keinen Spaß verstehen. Er ging ja net mal richtig auf das Problem ein. Das erste was er schreibt ist, das Accsharing verboten ist und gibt ihm ne Verwarnung. Davon mal ab, ne Verwarnung ist ja nix.

Meld dich einfach in 20 Tagen bei einem GM und schreib ein bissl weniger Brachland Chat, dann ist der GM bestimmt acuh ein bisschen entgegen kommender!!

Gruß


----------



## Maradil (3. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Muss ich sagen finde ich komplett daneben. Wenn meine Frau oder ich noch in der Küche ist und der Eine den Anderen eben einloggt damit wir rechtzeitig zum Inv on sind soll das verboten sein ?? Oder wenn ich mal am WE meinen Neffen mit dem kleinen 8er Jäger in Durotar rumspringen lasse auch ? Find ich ehrlich gesagt zum brechen sowas. Wenn ich der Meinung bin meine Daten an vertrauenswürdige Personen weiter zu geben, und bei meiner Frau steht das ja wohl außer Frage. Und was soll sie schon mit meinen Daten machen was Blizz schaden könnte ? Sich in die Matrix hacken und sich selber über meinem Acc zig tausende Goldstücke schicken ? Also mal ehrlich. das einzige was passieren kann ,wenn man seine Daten weitergibt ist das man sich selber schadet und das sollte jeder eigenverantwortlich entscheiden können finde ich !
> 
> so long
> Ruffy



wie b1ubb schon sagte, wenn du das nich vor nem GM zugibst is doch alles ok, aber wenn man so selten dämlich is n Ticket zu schreiben um dem GM dann brühwarm zu erzählen das man sowat macht.... Leute, da fällt einem doch nix mehr ein O_o


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Moscato schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das weder nen GM, noch nen GM Gespräch war. Grund dafür, wenn ein GM, solche Rechtschreibfehler hat, wird er definitiv nicht lang im GM Amt bleiben. Entweder hast du dir die Sache ausgedacht um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, oder keine Ahnung.



Ich glaub nicht, dass perfekte Rechtschreibung das Kriterium Nr. 1 ist, wenn ein GM eingestellt wird.

("nen" hab ich übrigens nicht im Wörterbuch gefunden...)


----------



## Capri (3. Juni 2008)

also: für alle die es interessiert hier mal einige links zum nachlesen...

klick

ZITAT: *(...)Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. (...)* ZITAT ENDE


und: klick

ZITAT: *(...)Verraten Sie niemals Ihre Accountdaten.
Seinen Account mit einem anderen Spieler zu teilen ist ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen(...) *ZITAT ENDE


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Osaic schrieb:


> 3 Charaktere != 3 Accounts oder?
> 
> Im übrigen ist der Ban warscheinlich von der Anti-Bot-Welle. (ohne die Aussage des TE zu erkennen).
> 
> Nein, man darf seiner Frau bzw. seinem Mann nicht die Accountdaten weitergeben, sodass sich diese einloggen kann, da der Account personenbezogen erstellt wurde. Die Weitergabe der Benutzerdaten liegt in der Verantwortung des Benutzers, da er für die Sicherheit seines Accounts verantwortlich ist. Soll heißen: Wenn die Passwörter irgendwo rumliegen und jemand klaut ihm sein Gold, dann hat er kein Recht Ansprüche auf Wiederherstellung einzubringen.



Da steckt ein Widerspruch drin: Die Weitergabe der Accountdaten liegt in der Verantwortung des Benutzers. Es ist also nicht untersagt. Untersagt ist, dass ein anderer auf dem eigenen Account spielt. Erlaubt wäre imho, dass ein anderer auf meinen Account z. B. eine Game Card freischaltet.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Capri schrieb:


> also: für alle die es interessiert hier mal einige links zum nachlesen...
> 
> klick
> 
> ...



Das erste ist ein Zitat aus den Nutzugsbestimmungen und damit Vertragsbestandteil. Das zweite ist ein freundlicher Hinweis, mehr nicht.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Moscato schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das weder nen GM, noch nen GM Gespräch war. Grund dafür, wenn ein GM, solche Rechtschreibfehler hat, wird er definitiv nicht lang im GM Amt bleiben. Entweder hast du dir die Sache ausgedacht um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, oder keine Ahnung.



lass ihm doch seine geschichte es gibt halt leute die brauchen das!
wenn er sich dadurch besser fühlt.

der hat bestimmt nen bann bekommen weil er botet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. Juni 2008)

der abshlusssatz des gm`s fehlt...VERDÄCHTIG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (3. Juni 2008)

Komicus schrieb:


> *um mal beim topic zu bleiben:
> 
> Manch GM arbeiten nunmal nach dem nasen Prinzip.Deine Nase gefällt mir,deine nicht usw....
> Ich hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben weil 2 schurken im Tal der Prüfungen die Questgeber etc gekillt haben, wurde mit vom Gm gesagt das es nunmal so ist da es ein PvP server ist und die auch irgendwann die lust verlieren und gehen.3monate und knappe 50level später wurde ich 3h gebannt weil ich auf dem weg durch den Dunkelhain Questgeber gekillt hab^^Auf nachfrage beim Gm wurde mir gesagt das man soetwas nicht macht von wegen PvP ok aber sowas wär unfair und unfreundlich.Auf den Verweis an den GM der mit im Tal der Prüfungen begegnet ist hab ich nochmal einen 3hbann bekommen weil ich nicht qualifiziert wäre einen GM seine Arbeit und die Auslegung der Regeln vorzuschreiben^^.
> ...




Schlechtes Beispiel da zwischen den beiden Vorfällen 3 Monate liegen .
Möglicherweise haben sich die Richtlinien in der zwischenzeit geändert .
Wobei ich den zweiten 3h Stundenbann für sehr übertrieben halte .


----------



## Capri (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Das erste ist ein Zitat aus den Nutzugsbestimmungen und damit Vertragsbestandteil. Das zweite ist ein freundlicher Hinweis, mehr nicht.




ja und weiter? 

es ist definitiv untersagt seinen account zu teilen,ausser im fall der beschriebenen klausel in den vertragsbestimmungen.

wer andere leute account daten weiss,und dann dieses an einen gm weitergibt,muss der gm damit rechnen das dieser user seinen account teilt.

somit ist die verwarnung rechtens.

wenn der betreffende user meint,zu unrecht verwarnt worden zu sein,oder ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein durch einen gm,gibt es da noch folgende lösung:

schreibt eine Mail 

erläutert den vorfall genau und wartet auf die antwort.


*Edith hat verschreibsel gefunden*


----------



## Calathiel (3. Juni 2008)

baem..

<3 Gm genau richtig gehandelt :à)


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Capri schrieb:


> ja und weiter?
> 
> es ist definitiv untersagt seinen account zu teilen,ausser im fall der beschriebenen klausel in den vertragsbestimmungen.
> 
> wer andere leute account daten weiss,und dann dieses an einen gm weitergibt,muss der gm damit rechnen das dieser user seinen account teilt.



Das erste stimmt. Das zweite sehe ich nicht so. Es ist definitiv nicht untersagt, sich mit Accountdaten eines anderen z. B. in der Accountverwaltung anzumelden.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (3. Juni 2008)

rofl!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur lustig


----------



## bone91 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal, der GM hat an deiner IP/ISP vielleicht erkennt, dass du versucht hast deinen eigenen Account entbannen zu lassen.
"Ich habe die Accountdaten, entbann den dochmal ein paar Sekunden!" Das tut nichts zur Sache, ein GM könnte einfach die Accountdaten rausfinden oder die Gildenleitung übertragen (nach 30 Tagen). Wenn du deinen Account nicht geteilt hast, dann immerhin den von deinem Freund, obwohl ich deinen Freund auch nur für ein Hirngespinst halte. Sei lieber froh, dass es keinen Ban gab sondern der nette GM es bei einer Verwarnung belassen hat.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

bone91 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der GM hat an deiner IP/ISP vielleicht erkennt, dass du versucht hast deinen eigenen Account entbannen zu lassen.
> "Ich habe die Accountdaten, entbann den dochmal ein paar Sekunden!" Das tut nichts zur Sache, ein GM könnte einfach die Accountdaten rausfinden oder die Gildenleitung übertragen (nach 30 Tagen). Wenn du deinen Account nicht geteilt hast, dann immerhin den von deinem Freund, obwohl ich deinen Freund auch nur für ein Hirngespinst halte. Sei lieber froh, dass es keinen Ban gab sondern der nette GM es bei einer Verwarnung belassen hat.



An der IP/ISP kann man nichts erkennen. Wenn mein Kumpel mit seinem Laptop zu mir kommt und spielt, hat er haargenau die gleiche IP Adresse wie ich. Wenn mir mein ISP heut nacht eine andere Adresse zugewiesen hat, hab ich heut nicht mehr die gleiche wie gestern, obwohl ich am gleichen Rechner sitze. Wenn ich mit dem Laptop woanders spiele (z. B. Hotspot auf Reisen im Hotel), hab ich vielleicht sogar einen ganz anderen ISP...


----------



## Aplizzier (3. Juni 2008)

Wenns nicht ausgedacht is dann find ich das trotzdem scheiße vom GM!


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> An der IP/ISP kann man nichts erkennen. Wenn mein Kumpel mit seinem Laptop zu mir kommt und spielt, hat er haargenau die gleiche IP Adresse wie ich. Wenn mir mein ISP heut nacht eine andere Adresse zugewiesen hat, hab ich heut nicht mehr die gleiche wie gestern, obwohl ich am gleichen Rechner sitze. Wenn ich mit dem Laptop woanders spiele (z. B. Hotspot auf Reisen im Hotel), hab ich vielleicht sogar einen ganz anderen ISP...



das stimmt glaub ich an der ip kann man glaub ich nix erkennen da die sich ändern können hab ich mal im fernseher gesehen. bin leider kein computerfritze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry für alle die die einen sind)


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Wenns nicht ausgedacht is dann find ich das trotzdem scheiße vom GM!



warum er hat doch recht und wer weiß was der dem gm noch alles geschrieben hat nachdem er zuerst nur verwarnt wurde und darauf erst den bann bekommen hat


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

auch sehr auffällig ist das er sich nicht rechtfertigt oder irgentwas mal schreibt
also für mich alles erfunden der weint nur weil sein account gebannt wurde da er gebotet hat oder sonst nen scheiß gebaut hat


----------



## Aplizzier (3. Juni 2008)

gut das mein erspieltes noch handarbeit ist ^^


----------



## Amerlon (3. Juni 2008)

weis garnicht was es da zu flamen gibt der Gm hat recht.
wenn er schreibt "14:33[Bankundah]: hmm. Ich bin aber nicht der gleiche Spieler
                          14:33[Bankundah]: habe aber alle Accout Daten. Sicherheitsabfrage etc

Dann kann er nur davon aus gehen das ihr euch ein Acc teilt.


----------



## simion (3. Juni 2008)

Das System ist das Problem. Ja? Ja!
(Quelle: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zZKZ2oJHDbE )


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Amerlon schrieb:


> weis garnicht was es da zu flamen gibt der Gm hat recht.
> wenn er schreibt "14:33[Bankundah]: hmm. Ich bin aber nicht der gleiche Spieler
> 14:33[Bankundah]: habe aber alle Accout Daten. Sicherheitsabfrage etc
> 
> Dann kann er nur davon aus gehen das ihr euch ein Acc teilt.



Ist unlogisch. Der Account, um den sich diese Sätze drehen, sei ja gebannt gewesen, hieß es.


----------



## Amerlon (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Ist unlogisch. Der Account, um den sich diese Sätze drehen, sei ja gebannt gewesen, hieß es.




ist doch wayne. ob gebant oder nicht er kann ja auch schon bevor der Acc von "freund" gebannt worde ist mit dem acc gespielt haben! 
das kann der GM ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Exo1337 (3. Juni 2008)

das is mit abstand eine der geilsten disskusionen in diesem forum^^


----------



## Niniria (3. Juni 2008)

... da hat echt der TE sein Intbuff nicht bekommen xD


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Amerlon schrieb:


> ist doch wayne. ob gebant oder nicht er kann ja auch schon bevor der Acc von "freund" gebannt worde ist mit dem acc gespielt haben!
> das kann der GM ja nicht wissen.



Wenns der GM nicht wissen kann, kann er auch nicht verwarnen.


----------



## Schnorbus (3. Juni 2008)

das gejaule mit "muss der GM erstmal beweisen" nervt ganz ordentlich. Du hast gesagt du hast die daten, beweis erbracht PUNKT. Ist zwar nicht dein account der geshart wird, aber du bist Sharer.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Ist unlogisch. Der Account, um den sich diese Sätze drehen, sei ja gebannt gewesen, hieß es.



ist nicht unlogisch er meldet sich mit nem neuen account an (ist nur ein beispiel muss ja nicht so sein) den er wieder mit seinem freund teilt und schreibt nen gm an und wenn er so blöd ist und schreibt auf die art nen gm an das man nur der meinung sein kann das er nen account teilt dann ist man schon selber schuld


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Schnorbus schrieb:


> das gejaule mit "muss der GM erstmal beweisen" nervt ganz ordentlich. Du hast gesagt du hast die daten, beweis erbracht PUNKT. Ist zwar nicht dein account der geshart wird, aber du bist Sharer.



Ich finde schon, dass der Grund für eine Verwarnung Hand und Fuß haben sollte. Ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass so eine Verwarnung irgendwo protokolliert wird.

Möchtest du irgendwann mal bei einer Belanglosigkeit soundsoviel Stunden ausgesperrt werden mit der Begründung, du seiest schon mehrmals (deiner Ansicht nach grundlos) verwarnt worden?


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass der Grund für eine Verwarnung Hand und Fuß haben sollte. Ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass so eine Verwarnung irgendwo protokolliert wird.
> 
> Möchtest du irgendwann mal bei einer Belanglosigkeit soundsoviel Stunden ausgesperrt werden mit der Begründung, du seiest schon mehrmals (deiner Ansicht nach grundlos) verwarnt worden?



die haben agb`s und wenn da so einer anglaufen kommt und sagt ICH habe die daten.... 
und erst im nachhinein schreibt ja mein kollege sitzt hier entschuldigung wie doof muss man sein?

wenn er ja schon schreibt ICH habe die daten muss er damit rechnen somindest ne verwarnung zu bekommen und wenn er deswegen noch frech wird was er hier vielleicht gar nicht erwähnt wird man halt gebannt punkt


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die Ts&Cs richtig erinnere, ist es untersagt, andere auf seinem Account spielen zu lassen. Die Weitergabe der Accountdaten als solche ist afaik nicht explizit untersagt. ...



Daten haben an sich ist nicht wider die AGB/Nutzungsbestimmungen.


----------



## SPIRITLORD (3. Juni 2008)

lol wenn ich so lese was hier einige von sich geben kann ich nur sagen WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL  mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen ausser den gm sollten sie feuern den der kann auch nicht lesen aber so ist das halt in der welt von blizzard die haben recht und wir bezahlen sie auchnoch dafür


----------



## Urengroll (3. Juni 2008)

Völlig Legetim, vom GM die Verwarnung auszusprechen.

Vermutung:
Ich weiß nicht auf anhieb alles, weswegen Chars gebannt werden aber boten gehört dazu. Da hat es dann jemanden erwischt, bsp den Main, mit Full-Epic.
Gehen wir mal weiter und der Freund ist in Wirklichkeit der TE selber dann ist ein Account vom TE gebannt under der andere nur verwarnt.
Nach der BOT-Wellen-Bannung ja möglich. Wer weiß ,wer weiß?


----------



## Kite-X (3. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab ich auch nicht aber der hat ja alles gebannt.
> oder hatte der die alle mit dem selben account?


Es sind alle in einem Account.




Khalem schrieb:


> Du bist ja wohl nur Verwarnt worden, was hast du jetzt angestellt das du gebannt worden bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein alter Account wurde gebannt mein neuer nicht!!!! Eine Verwarnung ist aber auch scheiße, da die schon mal vorkommen wegen Beleidigung etc. habe mal ne Verwarnung bekommen weil ich nen Priest der auf Schwere Russi gerollt hat Kack Boon genannt habe. Oh ich warte schon auf das Geflame HAHA du bist doch der Kackboon. Ob Biubb schon feierabend hat weil der ist der erste jede Wette.




Igelchen schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde, dass viele sagen "der GM kann ja nicht nachprüfen, ob der Freund wirklich neben ihm sitzt"...
> Aber der GM kann auch nicht nachprüfen, ob es nicht so ist.
> Von daher ist diese Argumentation etwas hirnrissig. ^^
> 
> ...



Richtig. Er war aber bei mir




David schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch, dass so viele GMs rumlaufen die scheinbar nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind, sich Smilies bedienen und so weiter...
> So keinen hatte ich noch nie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm auf Frostmourne da haben die GMs immer Smilieys. 




Sanlara schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle. Wenn er schon 3 gebannte Accounts hat die alle wegen ähnlicher "Vergehen" gebannt wurden spricht das halt nicht grade für ihn.
> 
> TE: Aber mich würde interessieren: Gab es nun nur eine Verwarnung wie du es im ersten Post geschrieben hast oder ist dein Acc aus diesem Grund nun gebannt?



Nein ist nicht Banned. Habe nur einen gebannten Account.




BTW Account sharing. Wie schon erwähnt es gibt Top Gilden wo die andere Spieler mit einem Char zocken weil der Besitzer gerade im Urlaub ist.
Ein Tank auf unserem Server teilt sich seinen Account z.B mit seinem Bruder.

Ist folgendes eigentlich Botusing oder Account sharing. Ich habe damals meine kleine Cousine(sie ist 7 Ja jetzt kommt geflame WoW ist ab 12 etc) für mich Angeln lassen. Hey sie hat angeln von 300 auf 375 gebracht. Sie hält wow für ein Angelspiel.




Kommt flamet weiter rum. Dies gilt besonders B1ubb.

Achso B1ubb sein Account wurde wegen Goldkauf gebannt.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Völlig Legetim, vom GM die Verwarnung auszusprechen.
> 
> Vermutung:
> Ich weiß nicht auf anhieb alles, weswegen Chars gebannt werden aber boten gehört dazu. Da hat es dann jemanden erwischt, bsp den Main, mit Full-Epic.
> ...



Es ist völlig legitim, aufgrund von Vermutungen zu verwarnen und/oder dies gutzuheißen?

Eine Verwarnung wird nämlich nicht einfach ausgesprochen und dann vergessen. Es handelt sich ebenfalls um eine Strafe, siehe hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/accountpenalties.html


----------



## Segojan (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Ist folgendes eigentlich Botusing oder Account sharing. Ich habe damals meine kleine Cousine(sie ist 7 Ja jetzt kommt geflame WoW ist ab 12 etc) für mich Angeln lassen. Hey sie hat angeln von 300 auf 375 gebracht. Sie hält wow für ein Angelspiel.



Es ist Account Sharing, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Astiria (3. Juni 2008)

1. Ich finde alleine schon deine Kommunikation Provokation. 
2. GM´s müssen sich auch an Richtlinien halten.
3. Ich glaube, der gab dir wegen deiner Frechheit eine Verwarnung.
4. Selbst Schuld wenn man soviel mistigen Dialog betreibt.


----------



## Matte (3. Juni 2008)

GMs sollen helfen o.O , da kannste auchn Politiker fragen ob er die Steuern senkt...


----------



## Valleron (3. Juni 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> 1. Ich finde alleine schon deine Kommunikation Provokation.
> 2. GM´s müssen sich auch an Richtlinien halten.
> 3. Ich glaube, der gab dir wegen deiner Frechheit eine Verwarnung.
> 4. Selbst Schuld wenn man soviel mistigen Dialog betreibt.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Seh ich auch so. Wie´s in den Wald reinruft so halt´s zurück


----------



## Urengroll (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Es ist völlig legitim, aufgrund von Vermutungen zu verwarnen und/oder dies gutzuheißen?
> 
> Eine Verwarnung wird nämlich nicht einfach ausgesprochen und dann vergessen. Es handelt sich ebenfalls um eine Strafe, siehe hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/accountpenalties.html



TE hat es doch selbst zugegeben! Und es ist immer noch "nur" eine Verwarnung, deswegen shit happens!


----------



## Mavvy (3. Juni 2008)

mal so nen bissel off-topic, sry^^

wäre es reintheoretisch verboten einen acc mit einem familienangehörigen (bzw. bruder) bruder zu teilen?


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Es sind alle in einem Account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin dort auch musste aber noch keinen gm ansprechen.
wenn b1ubb wirklich so doof ist (sorry) selber schuld.
aber b1ubb hält sich in letzter zeit sehr zurück warum auch immer.
was regst dich denn so auf wenns ne verwarnung ist arbeite einfach an deiner ausdrucksweise und überleg was du schreibst dann ist doch gut oder?


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Juni 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Eine Verwarnung ist aber auch scheiße, da die schon mal vorkommen wegen Beleidigung etc. habe mal ne Verwarnung bekommen weil ich nen Priest der auf Schwere Russi gerollt hat Kack Boon genannt habe.



Ich hoffe du hast wenigstens was draus gelernt.



> BTW Account sharing. Wie schon erwähnt es gibt Top Gilden wo die andere Spieler mit einem Char zocken weil der Besitzer gerade im Urlaub ist.
> Ein Tank auf unserem Server teilt sich seinen Account z.B mit seinem Bruder.



Accountsharing = Regelverstoß => Ban. Egal wie man es zu rechtfertigen versucht, da gibts nichts zu diskutieren. Wenn dir die AGB nicht gefallen, dann bleibt dir nur aufzuhören oder nen Anwalt einzuschalten. Aber dran halten musst du dich, solange du spielst.



> sein Account wurde wegen Goldkauf gebannt.



Dumm genug wenn man sowas macht.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Mavvy schrieb:


> mal so nen bissel off-topic, sry^^
> 
> wäre es reintheoretisch verboten einen acc mit einem familienangehörigen (bzw. bruder) bruder zu teilen?



wenn dus keinem erzählst bekommt es auch keiner mit
ist klar blizz will so viel geld wie möglich mit ihrem spiel machen deswegen sagen die ja auch nicht den account teilen.
einfach keinem was von sagen dann ist man auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Dracocephalus (3. Juni 2008)

Leudde!! Das ist doch nicht so schwer:

1. Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen, mit dem Du (oder Dein gesetzlicher Vertreter) einen Vertrag geschlossen hast (hat).
2. Dieser Vertrag unterliegt den vom Unternehmen erstellten Allgemein Geschäftsbedingungen (AGBs)
3. In den AGBs darf drinstehen was das Unternehmen will, solange es nicht gegen geltendes Recht oder die guten Sitten verstößt (§§ 305-310, BGB, 2.Buch)
4. Du hast mit dem Anklicken von "Annehmen" beim Installieren diese AGBs bzw. die Nutzungsbestimmungen anerkannt und mußt Dich damit also daran halten
5. Dort steht recht deutlich:



> 1. Einrichtung eines World of Warcraft-Accounts.
> 
> A. [...] Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird. [...]
> 
> ...



Zwar kann man bei A behaupten, man hätte ihn ja noch nicht genutzt, sondern nur die Daten gekannt, aber unter D steht unmißverständlich, daß man das PW geheim halten muß. Man könnte Account sharing auch, wenn man gemein ist, als Übertragung (wenn auch nur zeitweise) ansehen und sich dann auf E berufen. Aber ich schätze mal, die meisten GMs sind da gnädig. 

Weiterhin sind, wie im Begriff Account sharing schon anklingt, beide Parteien beteiligt und daher dürfen auch beide mit einer Strafe rechnen. Man sollte auch immer das Sprichwort "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" bedenken. Solange man die Schnauze hält und den GMs nicht das Wissen um das Account sharing aufzwingt, werde die sich nicht darum kümmern. Wenn die Top-Gilden Accounts teilen, dann werden sie das hoffentlich nicht hinausposaunen, denn auch die sind nicht davon ausgenommen (es sei denn, die haben tatsächlich direkt mit Blizzard Ausnahmegenehmigungen erhalten, glaub ich aber eher nicht).

Kurzum: DU hast es versaut. Die Regeln sind eindeutig und gelten auch für Dich. Nimm es als Lehre und mach's besser. Obwohl...wenn ich Deine Bann-Historie sehe, scheint Deine Lernkurve recht flach zu sein. Jaja, schon klar, waren alles Mißverständnisse und böse GMs. Das auch noch als Signatur ins Feld zu führen, lädt zu waghalsigen Schlußfolgerungen ein....

D.


----------



## Mavvy (3. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn dus keinem erzählst bekommt es auch keiner mit
> ist klar blizz will so viel geld wie möglich mit ihrem spiel machen deswegen sagen die ja auch nicht den account teilen.
> einfach keinem was von sagen dann ist man auf der sicheren seite



ich hab auch keinen geteilten acc, es steht nur in planung^^
also gut, ich hab hier nie was geschrieben


----------



## Rulana1988 (3. Juni 2008)

ich finde das eine ganz normale entscheidung vom GM er musste so handeln
mal ehrlich wer so behindert ist und sagt er hätte die daten des freundes dann ist man selbst schuld
das ist ACCOUNT SHARING und somit verboten das steht in den Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard so drin
nichts mit "das ist dreißt etcpp" pech gehabt 
selbst schuld
erst denken dann schreiben
aber nun es ist nur eine verwarnung von dem her kann es dir egal sein^^


----------



## bone91 (3. Juni 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> An der IP/ISP kann man nichts erkennen. Wenn mein Kumpel mit seinem Laptop zu mir kommt und spielt, hat er haargenau die gleiche IP Adresse wie ich. Wenn mir mein ISP heut nacht eine andere Adresse zugewiesen hat, hab ich heut nicht mehr die gleiche wie gestern, obwohl ich am gleichen Rechner sitze. Wenn ich mit dem Laptop woanders spiele (z. B. Hotspot auf Reisen im Hotel), hab ich vielleicht sogar einen ganz anderen ISP...



Wenn der ISP aber der Selbe ist von dem 1. gebannten Account und von dem Account von dem aus der TE das Ticket geschrieben hat ist das schon verdächtig. Meines Wissens nach ändert sich ja nur die IP der ISP nicht, oder?


----------



## zificult (3. Juni 2008)

lawl


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juni 2008)

Hm... eine Verwarnung ist schlimm, weil du davon ausgehst irgendwann mal wen zu beleidigen und Angst hast dann reportet zu werden? Lass es einfach.  Wenn dich jemand beleidigt setz ihn auf ignore und reporte ihn, dann kann gar nichts mehr passieren. ich versteh nicht was so schwer daran ist keine weiteren Verwarnungen zu bekommen...

Wenn du Beweise gegen die Member der "Topgilden" hast steht es dir doch frei diese zu reporten, genau wie bei allen anderen die du aufgezählt hast. Aber keiner ist nunmal so naiv und erzählt es direkt dem GM... und du hast nunmal gesagt du hast die Acc-Daten. Und sorry an den der geschrieben hat "haben ist was anderes als wissen", aber so eine verdrehte Ausrede habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Und was mit der angeblich gebannten Person ist geht hier niemanden was an. Wenn ers selbst erzählen will soll er, aber irgendwelchen Gerüchten glaub ich kein Stück und selbst wenn interessiert es mich in dem Zusammenhang recht wenig. Zudem das auch irgendwie zu namecalling zählt, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Osaic (3. Juni 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Zwar kann man bei A behaupten, man hätte ihn ja noch nicht genutzt, sondern nur die Daten gekannt, aber unter D steht unmißverständlich, daß man das PW geheim halten muß. Man könnte Account sharing auch, wenn man gemein ist, als Übertragung (wenn auch nur zeitweise) ansehen und sich dann auf E berufen. Aber ich schätze mal, die meisten GMs sind da gnädig.



Kann man nicht, da Blizzard ja dies nicht anerkennt. Somit war das nie eine Übertragung. Sondern ein Verstoß gegen A und nichts anderes.

B sagt unmissverständlich, dass man für die Sicherheit verantwortlich ist und verhindern muss, dass jemand anderer spielt...nicht, dass jemand die Daten weiß.

Somit kann Blizzard nicht einfach so jemanden verwarnen, wenn es nicht gegen ihre Bedingungen verstößt, wobei einen Rechtsstreit gegen Blizz anzufangen wäre wohl finanziell für einen Einzelnen nicht machbar.

Das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass wenn man wegen Acc-Sharing verwarnt wurde es was anderes als wegen Beschimpfung. Auch wenn beides eine Verwarnung ist, steht was unterschiedliches dort und kann in Folge bei einem anderen Vergehen andere Konsequenzen machen.

Wie ist das, wenn beide Leute wegen Account-Sharing verwarnt werden...das geht doch nicht oder? Wenn jemand Account-Sharing betreibt und 3x WoW besitzt und bezahlt, werden dann alle Accounts von ihm verwarnt bzw. gebannt, wenn er bei einem Account-Sharing betrieben hat? Unvorstellbar, sollte eigentlich nur für den geshareden Account gelten.

Langsam fängt die Diskussion an lustig zu werden, jetzt wo die ganzen Flamer vom Anfang weg sind.


----------



## waven (3. Juni 2008)

PP

Persönliches Pech

:>


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (3. Juni 2008)

Oh man .....

Klickst du nach jedem Patch auch brav auf aktzeptieren bei den AGB's? Schonmal durchgelesen was du dort aktzeptiert hat und somit bestätigt hast woran du dich dort halten willst?

Die Info an den GM war höchst unwichtig das du alle seine Daten vorliegen hast. Denn dann MUSS der GM davon ausgehen das vielleicht auch schon in Vergangenheit Acc. Sharing betrieben worden ist. Sei doch froh das du nur ne Verwarnung bekommen hast und nicht mehr. Ich mein du geilst dich da an einer dummen unwichtigen Verwarnung auf!!!!

Was ich nur merkwürdig finde ist die Tatsache das dein Account und der deines Freundes gebanned worden sind.... Und beide natürlich völlig zu unrecht, quasi fürs streicheln von Hasen gebanned worden.

Solch ein haarsträubender Zufall aber auch. Man sollte vielleicht doch anfangen Lotto zu spielen...

Kurzum, die Info an den GM das du seine Daten hast war UNNÖTIG und schlichtweg DUMM! Denken drücken sprechen sagte man bei meinem alten Dienstherren.

Und bist du mit den AGB's die du aktzeptiert hast ned einverstanden, oder fühlst dich nicht in der Lage sie einzuhalten, dann gibts einen für dich sinnvollen Punkt in der Accountverwaltung. Glaube mir es weint dir auch mit so einem Thread keiner eine Träne nach.


----------



## Maximolider (3. Juni 2008)

manmanman...sieh doch einfach zu,das du keine verwarnungen wegen beleidigung bekommst,kann nicht so schwer sein,hab mich lange in randomgroups rumgetrieben,was nicht imme spaßig ist,und habe da auch niemanden beleidigt.vieleicht manchmal eine frage von alter und/oder intelekt?


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (3. Juni 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> manmanman...sieh doch einfach zu,das du keine verwarnungen wegen beleidigung bekommst,kann nicht so schwer sein,hab mich lange in randomgroups rumgetrieben,was nicht imme spaßig ist,und habe da auch niemanden beleidigt.vieleicht manchmal eine frage von alter und/oder intelekt?



Am besten mit Empfänger dann kann man sich besser orientieren wer wen wann beleidigt hat.


----------



## Tobiorc (3. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl wie dumm kann man sein ;D


jo du weil du in jedem post irgendeine sche.iße schreibst anstatt ordentliche sachen zu schreiben


----------



## Thranduilo (3. Juni 2008)

das is bestimmt n fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab noch nie GMs gesehn die Smileys und rechtschreibfehler gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (3. Juni 2008)

hab noch iwo en pic, wo en gm bei mir en rechtschreibfehler gemacht hat^^ hat er aber danach auch verbessert. ;>


----------



## kingkryzon (3. Juni 2008)

gibt schon harte mongo gms und dann wieder ganz nette =/ reine glückssache halt


----------



## dasDaniel (6. Juni 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem an Bestrafungen? Ich persönlich halte es für nicht so schlimm, wenn mal eine Bestrafung ausgesprochen wird, auch wenn sie ungerecht erscheinen mag. Regeln sind Regeln, und daran sollte man sich halten. Wer keine GMs haben will, soll sich nur einmal MMORPGs angucken, die sowas nicht haben. Da gibts im Chat Ausdrücke und Beleidigungen, dass es einem schlecht werden könnte. 
und wenn ich mir den Dialog mit dem GM anschaue... ein Ban wäre nichts anderes als Darwin'sche Auslese gewesen. 
Eine Verwarnung war übrigens völlig angebracht. Diese war wahrscheinlich nicht für "Acc-sharing", weil einfach nur die Daten zu kennen nicht bestraft werden darf (sonst könnte ich nen 10-Tages Account erstellen, und mittels des Handels-channels ALLE in den Hauptstädten Bannen lassen... ich müsste nur die Daten schreiben und alle wüssten sie...). Die Verwarnugn war wohl eher für das, was man außerhalb der WoW "Beamtenbeleidigung" nennt.

Übrigens: Vortäuschen einer Straftat ist auch eine Straftat - nur so zum Nachdenken, für diejenigen, die so gerne mit dem Gesetz um sich werfen.


----------

